# Suggestion Box



## Joe Blow

If you have a suggestion please post them here!

Is there a feature you would like to see added?

Is there something that would make Aussie Stock Forums better?

Is there something about Aussie Stock Forums that annoys you?

I'm open to suggestion. After all, I want to make this site into a place that YOU enjoy!


----------



## Jett_Star

Hey what about some 'trading games' to help newbies like me?



or links etc to feature magazines, courses, etc that might be off interest/use to us.


----------



## banjo_pete

What about a stock ticker or a share price look up.


----------



## Joe Blow

> What about a stock ticker or a share price look up.




I am hoping to introduce something like this fairly soon.


----------



## Joe Blow

> Hey what about some 'trading games' to help newbies like me?
> 
> 
> 
> or links etc to feature magazines, courses, etc that might be off interest/use to us.




Thanks for your input Jett_Star... you've given me some ideas!


----------



## JetDollars

I love the 'NEW' red colour, it's very stand out. Thank Joe.


----------



## crocdee

hi boss
many other chat forums have posters that enjoy being crude and not constructive in their replies to posts. regardless of whether you agree or disagree with a particular post is not the issue we all have our point of view. it would be greatly appreciated if you can moderate all posts to factual or respectfull and constructive replies rather than gutter talk that we have on many other sites. ban that member if need be. to be quite honest i am really only interested in constuctive posts regardless of whether they are positive or negative in their reply.
LETS KEEP THIS SITE CLEAN AND MOVE FORWARD TO GOOD TRADING. THIS WAY WE CAN ALL HAVE A GOOD CHANCE OF WINNING.
regards croc


----------



## Joe Blow

> hi boss
> many other chat forums have posters that enjoy being crude and not constructive in their replies to posts. regardless of whether you agree or disagree with a particular post is not the issue we all have our point of view. it would be greatly appreciated if you can moderate all posts to factual or respectfull and constructive replies rather than gutter talk that we have on many other sites. ban that member if need be. to be quite honest i am really only interested in constuctive posts regardless of whether they are positive or negative in their reply.
> LETS KEEP THIS SITE CLEAN AND MOVE FORWARD TO GOOD TRADING. THIS WAY WE CAN ALL HAVE A GOOD CHANCE OF WINNING.
> regards croc




Croc,

Rest assured that I have absolutely zero tolerance for personal attacks or abuse. This is my site and there will be none of that - ever! Repeated personal attacks on other unmoderated sites is one of the main reasons I was driven to start this forum.

Banning people is a last resort but I will not tolerate unnaceptable behaviour! I want Aussie Stock Forums to be a place people ENJOY coming to!

Luckily, our members are all polite and friendly!  So there has been nothing but peace and tranquility up until now. I hope it continues!

Cheers mate... and welcome!


----------



## crocdee

thanks boss will give us all a good comfort zone knowing we can have intelligent and well reasearched discussions.
croc


----------



## RichKid

I agree guys, the fact that this is a 'respectable' and comfortable place to chat is what makes it attractive to me. I'm glad to see it take off in the last few weeks- keep up the good work Joe- quality not quantity is what counts.

If you want to set up some rules with a general blurb on 'etiquette' it may be good for newbies to stockchat like myself.

Your Stock Picking Comp is a great idea- it keeps people involved. Maybe you'll have more prizes as things grow.

One thing I'd like to see is a collection of the various sites that people have recommended listed by topic/category (eg TA education, charting tools, fundamentals, stock reviews etc) with a brief description. I notice various 'favourite' sites appear on different threads. Maybe you can pick the best ones or have us vote on them and list the sites in a members only area. Just an idea if you have spare time. It's not essential.

Thanks,
RIchKid


----------



## WaySolid

Hi Joe 

Top forum. I think it's rapid growth is impressive.

Can I suggest that there are some more sub-forums added now that the posts are starting to grow. 

Also it will be critical that good moderators are recruited as they make or break a forum.

Have enjoyed reading the posts so far and hope that more quality traders/investors are drawn to the forum.

Cheers,
WaySolid


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks to everyone for your positive feedback!

I appreciate all your ideas and intend to implement many of them in the future. I have many plans for Aussie Stock Forums!   

I hope you all stick around and we can watch this place grow together!

Cheers!


----------



## Joe Blow

> Can I suggest that there are some more sub-forums added now that the posts are starting to grow.




Hi WaySolid!

This is something that interests me. I'd like to get the forums and sub forums thing sorted out as soon as possible.

I'm open to suggestions on how to do this so if you, or anyone reading this post would like to give me your opinion, I'd really appreciate it.

How should the boards on the forum be structured? Is less more or do we need lots of sub boards?


----------



## stefan

I don't like the black theme. It may look fancy but the blue one was much more structured IMHO. 

Bring back the blue!!!!!  :'(

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## JetDollars

Joe,

I hate this black theme, the previous blue theme is much better.

VOTE 1 for no black theme.

But if majority here like it then I got no choice.

Remember the KISS principle: Keep It Simple Stupid.

My other suggestion is regarding Instant Message. A while back when there is a new IM there is an alert to let me know there are 1 or 2 new message. I suggest you bring that back because at the moment. I can't tell in IM whether any new IM and I have to check it all the time. 

AND there more:
My Suggestions is to add the followings:
1. Fundamental Analysis
2. Technical Analysis
3. Options | Warrants
4. Futures | Forex


----------



## jkool

JOE: I seem to be experiencing repeated problem with functionality of the forums here. Every time I log in all the forums I have attended have that nice NEW icon next to them. Its great feature however it seems to be misbehaving as I am seeing it even beside forums I have already read and no new postings have been made ever since. 

I am not really sure where to reports these bugs so posting it here. If you already know about it then I do apologise. 

In any case it is not a real biggie and I can live with that. I do understand u run these forums from your own resources so if it means to much hassle please dont bother. 

Cheers


----------



## stefan

I suggest we get a search button added. It's about time as the forum starts growing with more and more threads. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## ghotib

Stefan,  There's a Search option in the menu -  after Home and Help. 

I know that because I went to make the same suggestion but checked VERY carefully first  ;D  

It's a good search too - lots of options. Thanks Boss.

Ghoti


----------



## stefan

> Stefan,  There's a Search option in the menu -  after Home and Help.




Ghotib,
I shall be damned. There is indeed one and it's just perfect. Thanks, mate. Next time I'll check VERY carefully before I ask for something that's already there.
:-[

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school

Hi Joe,

if its ok, is it possible to add in a 5th forum section, specifically towards derviatives...  ???

Cheers,
sis

ps.. thanks if you can


----------



## Joe Blow

> Hi Joe,
> 
> if its ok, is it possible to add in a 5th forum section, specifically towards derviatives...   ???
> 
> Cheers,
> sis
> 
> ps.. thanks if you can





Hmmmmm... interesting. 

Anyone else think we should have a derivatives forum?

If the idea gets some support I might add one.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## still_in_school

Hi Guys,

.... well you know, what i think.... (im share crazy...  )

Cheers,
sis


----------



## ghotib

Yeah I'd like a derivatives forum. Life might get boring if there wasn't another new learning curve to climb  

Ghoti


----------



## jkool

Call me dumb but how do I logout from here? 

Every time I get on this site I seem to be logged in. I am using a public comp at work so not interested in somebody else to get in here with myself being logged in.


----------



## GreatPig

Try "logout" at the top of the page.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## positivecashflow

I would definately vote for a derivatives forum ;D ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## JetDollars

For Instant Messages:

Add an indication when new IM arrive


----------



## jkool

> Try "logout" at the top of the page.
> 
> Cheers,
> GP




Yeah I saw it there few times in the past but I does not show up anymore. Dunno whats happenin...could it be settings on my comp? I would not think so but nobody else seems to have this problem


----------



## JetDollars

JKool,

It does not show up here as well....I hope Joe will fix it soon.


----------



## Joe Blow

> JKool,
> 
> It does not show up here as well....I hope Joe will fix it soon.




JD, you don't have 'logout' showing near the top right of the main page?

Can you let me know what you do see?


----------



## Dan_

*Global Times on Aussie Stock?*

Hi Joe,

Just a small suggestion for the forums (not that it isn’t great the way it is) would it be possible (and if so if you and other members so wish) to possibly put under the main control bar some current times for all of the exchanges around the globe (e.g. Hong Kong, Tokyo NY London and of course ASX) 

Just may be a useful piece of information for all of us to see the times for the major exchanges when posting/reading.

Just a thought and thanks again for the fantastic and informative forum


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Global Times on Aussie Stock?*



			
				Dan_ said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just a small suggestion for the forums (not that it isn’t great the way it is) would it be possible (and if so if you and other members so wish) to possibly put under the main control bar some current times for all of the exchanges around the globe (e.g. Hong Kong, Tokyo NY London and of course ASX)
> 
> Just may be a useful piece of information for all of us to see the times for the major exchanges when posting/reading.
> 
> Just a thought and thanks again for the fantastic and informative forum




Hi Dan,

Thanks for your feedback and your kind words about the forums.

I merged your thread with this suggestion box thread which I created so people could give me feedback and make suggestions about what they think might improve the site.

I will have look and see if I can find a world times hack for this software. If I find something that integrates well with the site I will let you know.

If anyone else has any suggestions or feedback, don't be afraid to post and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe,
Have you thought of having the recent posts page span multiple pages instead of just the one? This would make it easier to see all the posts over the past few days. Quite often I read something and then think the next day that I really should have a look at that thread again. Now, what was it called... Would be easy to just be able to go back over the past couple of days and spot it rather than going through the different forums one at a time or searching for it. No biggie but just a thought since that's what some other forums do and it seems to work quite well. It's just an extension of the present list to more than one page in practice.


----------



## wayneL

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Joe,
> Have you thought of having the recent posts page span multiple pages instead of just the one? This would make it easier to see all the posts over the past few days. Quite often I read something and then think the next day that I really should have a look at that thread again. Now, what was it called... Would be easy to just be able to go back over the past couple of days and spot it rather than going through the different forums one at a time or searching for it. No biggie but just a thought since that's what some other forums do and it seems to work quite well. It's just an extension of the present list to more than one page in practice.




joe  i think this is a good idea


----------



## Milk Man

generally i click the new posts button and i get more than a page- still a good idea though. Ditto for international times- that shouldn't be too hard either (for you that is joe- my puter says its got winnders but ah caint find no laytches   )


----------



## Joe Blow

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> Joe,
> Have you thought of having the recent posts page span multiple pages instead of just the one? This would make it easier to see all the posts over the past few days. Quite often I read something and then think the next day that I really should have a look at that thread again. Now, what was it called... Would be easy to just be able to go back over the past couple of days and spot it rather than going through the different forums one at a time or searching for it. No biggie but just a thought since that's what some other forums do and it seems to work quite well. It's just an extension of the present list to more than one page in practice.




Hiya Smurf,

With the 'New Posts' function, when there's more than 25 threads with new posts it automatically starts a new page. Would you like me to reduce this to a smaller number such as 15?

Or are you talking about the 'Latest Forum Topics' on the 'Home' page? This lists the most recently updated twelve threads.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hiya Smurf,
> 
> With the 'New Posts' function, when there's more than 25 threads with new posts it automatically starts a new page. Would you like me to reduce this to a smaller number such as 15?
> 
> Or are you talking about the 'Latest Forum Topics' on the 'Home' page? This lists the most recently updated twelve threads.



I'm talking about the "Latest Forum Topics" on the home page. Just thought it would be handy if it listed more than twelve threads since on a busy day the list can become fairly limited. It's purely a convenience thing so it would effectively be a link to all recent (as opposed to new) posts.  

You're doing a pretty good job with this forum Joe so finding faults isn't that easy...


----------



## Joe Blow

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the "Latest Forum Topics" on the home page. Just thought it would be handy if it listed more than twelve threads since on a busy day the list can become fairly limited. It's purely a convenience thing so it would effectively be a link to all recent (as opposed to new) posts.
> 
> You're doing a pretty good job with this forum Joe so finding faults isn't that easy...




Thanks for your praise Smurf. I really do try my best to make this place enjoyable for everyone.

Making multiple pages of the latest forum topics doesn't seem to be an option at the moment but I can increase the amount listed. I will adjust it to 15 initally and see how that works. Any more and I'm afraid it will extend too far down the page. We'll see how it goes anyway.

Just wondering if you have used the 'New Posts' feature in the navbar (in between 'Calendar' and 'Journal'). This forum software keeps track of the threads you have viewed and how many posts of each thread you have read. So everytime you visit the site, if you click on 'New Posts' it basically comes up with a list of threads that have been created and added to since your last visit.

Let me know if you find it useful.


----------



## Dan_

Hi Joe,

Just thought I'd show you this. never seen this before on aussie stock so may just be me

Keep up the fantastic work


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry guys... just upgrading some stuff... should be fixed soon.

Please bear with me!  

edit: all fixed now!


----------



## Dan_

Hi Joe,

I guess i should leave Aussie Stock now and then


----------



## Joe Blow

Dan_ said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> I guess i should leave Aussie Stock now and then




Nah... why would you want to do that?


----------



## excalibur

Hi Joe,

I think that it would be interesting to have a live or daily sentiment or commentary of the ASX. Similar to that of  Wallstreet.
I got a link that gives a sort of commentary of that.
It kind of gives me an idea of how thin or how thick the air is...
Check it out:

http://www.wallstreetnewsalert.com/default.asp

See  WSNA Market Commentary

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

excalibur said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> I think that it would be interesting to have a live or daily sentiment or commentary of the ASX. Similar to that of  Wallstreet.
> I got a link that gives a sort of commentary of that.
> It kind of gives me an idea of how thin or how thick the air is...
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.wallstreetnewsalert.com/default.asp
> 
> See  WSNA Market Commentary
> 
> Cheers




Excalibur, 

I am in the very early stages of developing another site (almost a companion site to this one) that might incorporate something like this. The hardest part, of course, is finding someone to write it or somewhere to syndicate it from.

Am looking into it all and will let you guys in on things in due course.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thought I'd dig up the old suggestion box thread and ask for a few suggestions.

ASF is getting pretty big these days. It becomes more popular by the month and I think we're in the top three stock market forums in the country now. As ASF grows it is inevitable that it will evolve. I guess I'm at that stage of my thinking at the moment and figured I would ask ASF members what they think.

If you could make one change to ASF, one thing you think would improve the site for you, let me know in this thread. I would like to take the site in a direction that its members wanted it to go, so please feel free to be honest and upfront about what would improve your ASF experience.

Some ideas, of course, may not be feasible, but right now I am open to any and all suggestions.

Fire away!


----------



## insider

Joe Blow said:


> Thought I'd dig up the old suggestion box thread and ask for a few suggestions.
> 
> ASF is getting pretty big these days. It becomes more popular by the month and I think we're in the top three stock market forums in the country now. As ASF grows it is inevitable that it will evolve. I guess I'm at that stage of my thinking at the moment and figured I would ask ASF members what they think.
> 
> If you could make one change to ASF, one thing you think would improve the site for you, let me know in this thread. I would like to take the site in a direction that its members wanted it to go, so please feel free to be honest and upfront about what would improve your ASF experience.
> 
> Some ideas, of course, may not be feasible, but right now I am open to any and all suggestions.
> 
> Fire away!



 Maybe some how integrate the chat room into the main part of the site so that way it will actually get some use for once.

And watchlists which we've talked about already

and maybe a chart as well


----------



## Joe Blow

insider said:


> Maybe some how integrate the chat room into the main part of the site so that way it will actually get some use for once.




Have you been to the chatroom lately? It used to pop up into another window but it has since been integrated more into the site. It is taking a while to get going but some people do use it. Just not that many.

Will definitely consider your other suggestions.


----------



## INORE

Is it possible to get an instant message/email notification when someone on your buddy list posts a message anywhere in the forum?  

Sorry if this already exists....


----------



## Joe Blow

INORE said:


> Is it possible to get an instant message/email notification when someone on your buddy list posts a message anywhere in the forum?
> 
> Sorry if this already exists....




Unfortunately, this option does not currently exist although I just suggested it to Jelsoft, the developers of this forum software, so hopefully this feature will be included in a future version.

There are email notifications available for thread subscriptions but not for posts made to the forum by those on your buddy list as yet.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

It's probably been asked before, but why is there a 30 sec wait between searches? It's annoying.


----------



## Joe Blow

Uncle Festivus said:


> It's probably been asked before, but why is there a 30 sec wait between searches? It's annoying.




Hi UF... unfortunately searches use up a lot of server resources and this is one way I can reduce this, helping to contain site running costs. 

30 seconds isn't that long to wait. Go make yourself a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Julia

Joe,

Thanks for giving us the opportunity to make suggestions.
Mine is fairly pathetic and reflects my incompetence.

I would just love it if it were possible to reply to a post in several different places, perhaps just doing the responses in italics or bold, without having to type in the [/QUOTE] tags.  I get them round the wrong way and find it simply annoying to have to do it, to the extent where I will alter my response often so as to reply in one block at the end rather than try to do the QUOTE tags all over  the place.

It's possible to do what I've suggested when responding to PM's and it's just so much easier.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Wysiwyg

Hi Joe B... I think the forum runs smoothly as is and any changes would only be to increase laziness.LoL

One thing I think is distasteful is the guns , knives , drugs and swords of the emoticons..face slicing , shooting , bongs etcetera.

Thanks for an A grade forum.


----------



## greggy

Hi Joe,

This forum is great.  I was wondering whether it would be worthwhile whether there could be room where people could state whether they have a particular interest when contributing to a particular thread. I know a number of regulars do it here and its handy to know where people stand as long as its not abused.
Your thoughts would be gratefully appreciated.

Regards,

Greggy


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Hi,

New to ASF.  Been on HC for a while.

I'd like to see a system whereby posters could vote for other posters who have a great track record in picking short term movements in stocks.  For example, once a poster gets > 10 votes on a given day, he might get one star next to his name.  Similarly > 10 negative votes might mean one star is removed by the administrators.  (just a possible example of how it might work). A negative vote would simply amount a vote of non-confidence for a poster on a particular day, and is not an attack or anything that should be viewed negatively.  Negative votes would also allow the system to be dynamic and changing.

The advantages of a system like this would be that a new member like me could save time by starting reading posts in order of poster rank.  You guys all know who is on the money, but I don't!!

Hope you can help.  HC don't listen to their members' suggestions.  I hope ASF does!

GB


----------



## Gringotts Bank

I also like the "predictwallstreet" website as mentioned above.  Unfortunately it doesn't have many members so it can't really work that well.

However, if ASF members were required to vote on logging in (eg. direction of XAO and approx. points up/down), you would get a pretty good feel of market sentiment.  I'm a big one for sentiment.  Results could be easily represented in a table or graph format.  But voting would have to be compulsory for it to work.

GB


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Search function -  could it be possible to search Titles from the quick search box instead of going to advanced search?

Also, unable to add more than 2 blank spaces in a row to text - gets removed when posted.


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:


> I would just love it if it were possible to reply to a post in several different places, perhaps just doing the responses in italics or bold, without having to type in the QUOTE tags.  I get them round the wrong way and find it simply annoying to have to do it, to the extent where I will alter my response often so as to reply in one block at the end rather than try to do the QUOTE tags all over  the place.




Hi Julia,

Some people prefer to reply to posts in this way, although it can be a little confusing to the reader as everyone has their own way of doing it.

I agree that the quote tags can be a bit of a hassle, especially when responding to multiple points in someones post. It does get easier the more you do it. I've posted thousands of posts on various forums since 2001 and now its more or less second nature to me.

Alternatively, you could simply quote the entire post and then respond point by point without splitting up the original post at all. This makes it a little easier to respond without messing around with the quote tags, but this also has an impact on readability.

Unfortunately there is no easy answer to this one. However, perhaps they will make this process a little easier somehow in future versions of this forum software.


----------



## Joe Blow

Wysiwyg said:


> Hi Joe B... I think the forum runs smoothly as is and any changes would only be to increase laziness.LoL
> 
> One thing I think is distasteful is the guns , knives , drugs and swords of the emoticons..face slicing , shooting , bongs etcetera.
> 
> Thanks for an A grade forum.




Hi Wysiwyg,

Thanks very much for your comments.

I understand your point about some of the smilies but please take them as just a bit of fun, as they are in no way any kind of endorsement of violence or drug use. I think smilies add a lot of personality to a forum and perhaps in retrospect I should have been a bit more selective (ASF was a lot smaller back then), but I tend to go a bit overboard with smilies as many of them do indeed bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'd like to see a system whereby posters could vote for other posters who have a great track record in picking short term movements in stocks.  For example, once a poster gets > 10 votes on a given day, he might get one star next to his name.  Similarly > 10 negative votes might mean one star is removed by the administrators.  (just a possible example of how it might work). A negative vote would simply amount a vote of non-confidence for a poster on a particular day, and is not an attack or anything that should be viewed negatively.  Negative votes would also allow the system to be dynamic and changing.
> 
> The advantages of a system like this would be that a new member like me could save time by starting reading posts in order of poster rank.  You guys all know who is on the money, but I don't!!




I can definitely see the value of such a system but it may be a little too costly to design and implement at this stage of ASF's development. But I have noted your suggestion and it may be something we introduce in the future. Thank you for your feedback!



Gringotts Bank said:


> Hope you can help.  HC don't listen to their members' suggestions.  I hope ASF does!



I can assure you that we do.


----------



## Joe Blow

greggy said:


> This forum is great.  I was wondering whether it would be worthwhile whether there could be room where people could state whether they have a particular interest when contributing to a particular thread. I know a number of regulars do it here and its handy to know where people stand as long as its not abused.




Hi Greggy,

Thanks very much for your suggestion.

I do like the idea of people having to check a box that asks them whether or not they have a financial interest in the stock that is the topic of the thread before their post will be allowed to be submitted. I am all for openness and transparency and think this idea helps foster that.

This is something I will be looking into in the near future in terms of feasability/cost etc.


----------



## Joe Blow

Uncle Festivus said:


> Search function -  could it be possible to search Titles from the quick search box instead of going to advanced search?
> 
> Also, unable to add more than 2 blank spaces in a row to text - gets removed when posted.




Hi UF,

Appreciate your feedback.

I recommend the use of the 'Advanced Search' over the regular site search as you have so many more options available to narrow down your search so you can more easily find the results you are looking for.

I am considering starting a thread on how to effectively use the various search functions on ASF as I think it needs more of an explanation than is currently found in the site FAQ.


----------



## camaybay

In some replys of outstanding and potential bo's the code is not included! ha
ha just guess! & don't like your violent smilies/avantars
cheers


----------



## BIG BWACULL

I thought maybe a big bell and whistle show every time i logged on, you no with fireworks and such, the cracking of a beer and maybe some dancing girls to lighten the mood, Thanks joe this would be much appreciated.
LOL heh heh Any way back to some real suggestions


----------



## Wysiwyg

BIG BWACULL said:


> I thought maybe a big bell and whistle show every time i logged on, you no with fireworks and such, the cracking of a beer and maybe some dancing girls to lighten the mood, Thanks joe this would be much appreciated.
> LOL heh heh Any way back to some real suggestions




That self-portait you have does  all  of the above for me.


----------



## noirua

Hi Joe, Is it possible to have a list, on the Home Page, that shows the busiest threads in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Just wondering if anybody else gets taken to the PayPal site when you click on the New Posts button. This happens more frequently than to be a glitch, and on different computers. ????


----------



## BIG BWACULL

Uncle Festivus said:


> Just wondering if anybody else gets taken to the PayPal site when you click on the New Posts button. This happens more frequently than to be a glitch, and on different computers. ????



No, but maybe i suggest you make a donation Then it may mysteriously not happen again heh heh lol


----------



## Joe Blow

Uncle Festivus said:


> Just wondering if anybody else gets taken to the PayPal site when you click on the New Posts button. This happens more frequently than to be a glitch, and on different computers. ????




Not sure why this is happening UF, is anyone else experiencing this problem? 



noirua said:


> Hi Joe, Is it possible to have a list, on the Home Page, that shows the busiest threads in the last 24 hours.




Will look into this and see if its possible.


----------



## Bushman

Yes it happens to me as well. Redirected to PayPal site esp from my work computer.


----------



## Joe Blow

Bushman said:


> Yes it happens to me as well. Redirected to PayPal site esp from my work computer.




Okay, I'll see if I can figure out what is causing this and fix it.


----------



## Damuzzdu

Uncle Festivus said:


> Just wondering if anybody else gets taken to the PayPal site when you click on the New Posts button. This happens more frequently than to be a glitch, and on different computers. ????




Nope this has never happened to me, suggest you might have an IE issue and that you have a re-director installed unknown to you. Suggest you do a spyware check. http://www.lavasoft.com/ Ad-Aware is one of the better ones. You also might want to download Hi-jackthis (http://www.tomcoyote.org/hijackthis), This examines if yr IE has been hi-jacked and is a source of your problems

Good luck
Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Damuzzdu said:


> Nope this has never happened to me, suggest you might have an IE issue and that you have a re-director installed unknown to you. Suggest you do a spyware check. http://www.lavasoft.com/ Ad-Aware is one of the better ones. You also might want to download Hi-jackthis (http://www.tomcoyote.org/hijackthis), This examines if yr IE has been hi-jacked and is a source of your problems
> 
> Good luck
> Cheers
> Muzz




Hello Damuzzdu, I use Firefox & Adaware & Spybot, so.... & it only happens to ASF when I click New Posts. I use Firefox at home & IE at work, and happens to both & only for ASF. Joe, it's been happening for a while now, like months, I have been putting up with it though.


----------



## SevenFX

Joe.

Three Simple suggestions to suggest, possibly hard to Impliment.

1. Instant Popup (like pm's) when subscribed thread is updated.

2. To be able to add the subscribed thread window of threads to the front page on top/below of "Recent Threads"

Even better to have any subscribed thread folders appear, as oppossed to all subscribed threads.

3. ASX code in thread title could clickable to bring up latest Yahoo charts in new window. (beta charts are good)

SevenFX


----------



## noirua

Uncle Festivus said:


> Hello Damuzzdu, I use Firefox & Adaware & Spybot, so.... & it only happens to ASF when I click New Posts. I use Firefox at home & IE at work, and happens to both & only for ASF. Joe, it's been happening for a while now, like months, I have been putting up with it though.




Hi, you may have inadvertantly downloaded either Advanced or Powered Keylogger. Adaware and spybot Search & Destroy, are liked by users but more professional people consider them just good value, free of course. These advanced keyloggers can be very complex and there is a website set up at http://www.keylogger.com  and http://www.mykeylogger.com/keylogger-forum//lofiversion/index.php/


----------



## DJ EatMorePills

I like posting pictures!


----------



## Sean K

DJ EatMorePills said:


> I like posting pictures!



Nice first post DJ. 

To post a picture, go to the Additional Options section when you are posting a reply, and Manage Attachments, and then attach your file from your computer. There are size restrictions.


----------



## purple

not sure if this has been suggested before :

grouping stocks into their sector eg. miners, pharms, banks etc., in addition to the existing grouping by alphabetical order.

makes it easier to know what kind of stock it is when screening the list of threads. (i dont' read every thread!)


----------



## SevenFX

Joe.

Could you consider a Home button at the bottom of each thread, as this would reduce the number of transactions on the db, and make navagation easier.

Also whilst it might be my lucky day, could we have the search restriction of 1easiest up a little.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## nomore4s

SevenFX said:


> Joe.
> 
> Could you consider a Home button at the bottom of each thread, as this would reduce the number of transactions on the db, and make navagation easier.
> 
> Also whilst it might be my lucky day, could we have the search restriction of 1easiest up a little.
> 
> Thanks
> SevenFX




SevenFX, there already is a home button at the bottom of the page, there is also a top button as well.


----------



## juw177

I didnt know this thread existed. Not sure if this has been mentioned but...

On the home page https://www.aussiestockforums.com/ where there is a list of the latest posts, why do the links point to the first post of the thread instead of the latest post? It makes no sense for me to click "last page" everytime I want to read the new posts. Lots of wasted bandwidth here.

And note that on the https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/index.php, the links to the latest posts actually work.


I really hope this gets implemented and its quite an easy thing to do.


----------



## SevenFX

nomore4s said:


> SevenFX, there already is a home button at the bottom of the page, there is also a top button as well.




Yes true, but a big chunky one, like the reply button would ensure everyone sees it....

Guessing JB would be able to see stats who's using the that one right down the bottom

Thanks for pointing it out though.
SevenFX


----------



## nomore4s

juw177 said:


> I didnt know this thread existed. Not sure if this has been mentioned but...
> 
> On the home page https://www.aussiestockforums.com/ where there is a list of the latest posts, why do the links point to the first post of the thread instead of the latest post? It makes no sense for me to click "last page" everytime I want to read the new posts. Lots of wasted bandwidth here.
> 
> And note that on the https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/index.php, the links to the latest posts actually work.
> 
> 
> I really hope this gets implemented and its quite an easy thing to do.




I'm pretty sure you can set it up so that you can read the thread from latest post first. I think you can change it in your user options.


----------



## juw177

nomore4s said:


> I'm pretty sure you can set it up so that you can read the thread from latest post first. I think you can change it in your user options.




Oh wow. Thanks. I never thought of it that way. This is so much better now.


----------



## sam76

I was wondering if we could get a "market movers" option under quick links?

This would make it easier to see what's going on over the broader market.

An example:  http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/movers.ac


----------



## legout

Greetings,

Glad to have the chance to input here. I thought a ASF forum 'Brokers' would be a good idea. Under that forum, we could have sub forums. Each sub forum could be 'Stock Brokers', 'Option Brokers', 'FX Brokers' etc.

Given how important a good broker and trading tools are, this seems like a missing forum at ASF.

Thanks,

legout


----------



## Edwood

morning Joe - just wondering if you'd made any progress with adding support for charts in thread headers?  quite a few forums support them, would be a good enhancement to the ASF format - its very handy to be able to see what an instrument is doing when peeps are posting, otherwise its a case of going to find a chart for the instrument to get some context.  Also support for multiple charts in a single header would be good - e.g., International index thread would be handy to have XAO, HSI, FTSE, S&P for example.  Currency crosses in FX threads etc.  Gold chart in gold thread - etc etc

cheers, Ed


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone...

Just wanted you all to know that I *am* reading these suggestions and am looking at which ones are feasable.

ASF is due for a major overhaul early next year and I plan on adding more content to the site and making it more user friendly and easy to navigate. It is at this time that I will be looking to integrate some of these suggestions into the site.

Feel free to keep on suggesting things you would like to see on ASF, and if someone else suggests something that you also think would be useful, please respond in this thread and let me know that you would like to see it on ASF too!

Thanks!


----------



## skc

*Re: Don't be afraid to post!*

I have 2 ideas.

1. Some of the best and most useful threads come from people who post their own venture in the markets... short/long term trading strategies, super strategies, investment journals. (E.g. Robusta, know_the_past) etc. We should promote those in it's dedicated section so people can easily track them down (even if they haven't been updated for a week or two). The more followers there are (and let everyone see how many people are following the thread), the more engaged the poster will be, and the more they'd post. Discussions in those threads on various stocks can then be "ported" to other dedicated stock threads for even more in-depth discussions. 

2. Have a functionality where a member can choose to disclose what stocks he/she held or watching. Then compile them so they are visible to all. That way when I post on the XYZ thread, I can see that another 80 forum members have an interest and hopefully more discussions can be generated that way.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Don't be afraid to post!*



skc said:


> I have 2 ideas.




skc, those are both very good suggestions.



skc said:


> 1. Some of the best and most useful threads come from people who post their own venture in the markets... short/long term trading strategies, super strategies, investment journals. (E.g. Robusta, know_the_past) etc. We should promote those in it's dedicated section so people can easily track them down (even if they haven't been updated for a week or two). The more followers there are (and let everyone see how many people are following the thread), the more engaged the poster will be, and the more they'd post. Discussions in those threads on various stocks can then be "ported" to other dedicated stock threads for even more in-depth discussions.




How many of these threads do we actually have? It would be great to compile a list of them somewhere just to assess whether a dedicated forum or subforum is the best way to go or whether there was another equally effective way of promoting them. Perhaps it could be given "member only" access to encourage new registrations?



skc said:


> 2. Have a functionality where a member can choose to disclose what stocks he/she held or watching. Then compile them so they are visible to all. That way when I post on the XYZ thread, I can see that another 80 forum members have an interest and hopefully more discussions can be generated that way.




A very good suggestion. This could somehow be incorporated into each member's profile and stocks could be added and removed at will by the user. It would give others not only an idea of what stocks certain members were following but how many ASF members were following those stocks. The user names of the members following each stock could be listed in its thread somewhere.


----------



## skc

*Re: Don't be afraid to post!*



Joe Blow said:


> How many of these threads do we actually have? It would be great to compile a list of them somewhere just to assess whether a dedicated forum or subforum is the best way to go or whether there was another equally effective way of promoting them. Perhaps it could be given "member only" access to encourage new registrations?




Here are a few that comes to mind... some are old and some are live.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14508
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21005
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26509
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23106&highlight=robusta
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26890&highlight=journey
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27842&highlight=tech
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26799&highlight=tech
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26840&highlight=tech
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15356&highlight=how+trade
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25843&highlight=how+trade

These 2 are probably not genuine, but included for the sake of it 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19692&highlight=how+trade
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22820


----------



## galumay

*Re: Don't be afraid to post!*

Great ideas SKC, a couple more similar threads that come to mind are,

mine, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26126

KTP's, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26890

Robusta's https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23106


----------



## skc

*Re: Don't be afraid to post!*



galumay said:


> Great ideas SKC, a couple more similar threads that come to mind are,
> 
> mine, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26126
> 
> KTP's, https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26890
> 
> Robusta's https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23106




And a couple from So_Cynical

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26010&highlight=strategy
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22539&highlight=smsf


----------



## Joe Blow

I've moved the recent suggestions made by skc and the subsequent replies from the "Don't be afraid to post!" thread to this one.

If anyone has any more suggestions concerning additional functionality or content, please feel free to post them in this thread. I'm always interested in any feedback members of the ASF community have to offer. If someone makes a suggestion that you agree with, please be sure to second it so I know that it's a popular idea.

I'm currently working on ideas for a minor site rework that I hope to introduce before the end of the year, so any suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## burglar

I have always wanted more than one signature. 
One funny, one serious and one "<none>"!?

Also, I have blanked it on occasion, because the default for signature is "on"
But then it blanks on all posts until I put in a new one.

I hate to see the funny signature when I am trying to be serious.

I know it's silliness, but that's what the burglar is all about.


----------



## Trembling Hand

It would be good if the Muppets you have on your ignore list don't show up as new post on the ASF front page.


----------



## tech/a

Trembling Hand said:


> It would be good if the Muppets you have on your ignore list don't show up as new post on the ASF front page.




Or when quoted by another


----------



## pixel

That's the problem with ignore lists: Not everybody will agree with your considering somebody a muppet. It could even be that a glimpse of a new post that's not-so-muppetish may make you reconsider...
That has happened to me once or twice, and I came to the conclusion I might as well reverse the "ignore".


----------



## Trembling Hand

pixel said:


> That's the problem with ignore lists: Not everybody will agree with your considering somebody a muppet.




 What? No one has to agree with me? And who I choose not to read has no effect on anyone else so why would that be a "proplem"?


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> It would be good if the Muppets you have on your ignore list don't show up as new post on the ASF front page.






tech/a said:


> Or when quoted by another




Thanks for the feedback.

I'll look into both of these suggestions, although I suspect they may be a little tricky to implement. I suggested tech/a's idea to the developers of the forum software some time ago. However they haven't been listening to their customers for a number of years now, ever since the company changed hands back in 2009.

I'm considering moving ASF to an entirely new platform early in the new year, one that has more forward thinking and innovative developers. I will check to see what the status of these particular features is on the platform I have in mind.

In the meantime I will see if a custom solution could be coded relatively simply.


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Or when quoted by another




I've just discovered that this feature is standard on the platform I'm planning on migrating ASF to, so rather than commit resources to a custom solution it's probably better just to wait until I make the move.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> I've just discovered that this feature is standard on the platform I'm planning on migrating ASF to, so rather than commit resources to a custom solution it's probably better just to wait until I make the move.




Does that mean even the front page is configured by each individual member's parameters?
That would undoubtedly do the trick; but it would also slow the system down. 

Okay, if carrying "ignore" that far is important to many members, it may be worth sacrificing speed and simplicity. But hiding not only an ignored member's posts, but also direct replies from others, has the potential to fragment threads to the point of becoming unintelligible.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Does that mean even the front page is configured by each individual member's parameters?
> That would undoubtedly do the trick; but it would also slow the system down.
> 
> Okay, if carrying "ignore" that far is important to many members, it may be worth sacrificing speed and simplicity. But hiding not only an ignored member's posts, but also direct replies from others, has the potential to fragment threads to the point of becoming unintelligible.




To be honest, I'm a little hazy about how this all works at the permissions level. I know that forum permissions are in place on the front page, but I'm not sure about other parameters. I will need to consult a coder and see how difficult it will be to come up with a custom solution.

I imagine it's possible, I'm not sure how easy it will be.


----------



## pixel

When posting a reply to someone's post, or using Multi+ replies,* it would be a great help if date and time of the quoted entry were added behind the member's name*.

Why? I just spent/ wasted several minutes trying to make sense of a multiple reply in the NST thread, where Miner quotes two charts of mine. They look similar, but one of them is almost a year old. It's not Miner's fault; but had the first one shown the date (November 2013) his reply would've been much easier and quicker to understand


----------



## pixel

pixel said:


> When posting a reply to someone's post, or using Multi+ replies,* it would be a great help if date and time of the quoted entry were added behind the member's name*.




PS: It would also be great if a separate "Reply to post" button was provided *without* a quote. Quite often, a brief reply to a long narrative doesn't require the text to be repeated, yet a reference to the post a reply relates to is essential if a few others have since been talking about a different aspect.

This reply is a good example: Nothing of my earlier post is necessary to be repeated, and I've manually deleted most of it. But the reference is needed so it's clear what the PS is an addition to.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> When posting a reply to someone's post, or using Multi+ replies,* it would be a great help if date and time of the quoted entry were added behind the member's name*.
> 
> Why? I just spent/ wasted several minutes trying to make sense of a multiple reply in the NST thread, where Miner quotes two charts of mine. They look similar, but one of them is almost a year old. It's not Miner's fault; but had the first one shown the date (November 2013) his reply would've been much easier and quicker to understand




To find out which post the quote came from, all you need to do is click on the little green arrow next to the user name in the quote.




This will instantly take you to the post being quoted. 



pixel said:


> PS: It would also be great if a separate "Reply to post" button was provided *without* a quote. Quite often, a brief reply to a long narrative doesn't require the text to be repeated, yet a reference to the post a reply relates to is essential if a few others have since been talking about a different aspect.
> 
> This reply is a good example: Nothing of my earlier post is necessary to be repeated, and I've manually deleted most of it. But the reference is needed so it's clear what the PS is an addition to.




I think you've done it exactly how it should be done. You've removed all of the post that is not relevant to your reply, except for one sentence. The part of that sentence that is key to your reply you have put in bold text. This way others know exactly what part of the quoted post is being responded to, even down to the specific phrase.

Alternatively, you could remove everything except the sentence fragment you are replying to. This would not require bold text as it would be very clear exactly what you are commenting on. However, if the context of the sentence fragment is important then the first option is preferable. 

If you are just making a general post in response to the thread topic then just click on the "Reply to Thread" button on the left, as you are not replying to anything specific that someone else has posted.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> To find out which post the quote came from, all you need to do is click on the little green arrow next to the user name in the quote. This will instantly take you to the post being quoted.



yes Joe, I know that; but especially with multi-quotes, that's quite tedious and could be simplified.

Likewise, I can (and do) delete stuff I think isn't needed. Many don't, and that leads to those lengths.


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> Does that mean even the front page is configured by each individual member's parameters?
> That would undoubtedly do the trick; but it would also slow the system down.
> 
> Okay, if carrying "ignore" that far is important to many members, it may be worth sacrificing speed and simplicity. But hiding not only an ignored member's posts, but also direct replies from others, has the potential to fragment threads to the point of becoming unintelligible.



+1.  
I'm obviously missing something vital but have no idea what is meant by those 'muppets' burglar has on Ignore appear on the home page described by TH.  I've never seen anything like that.
Can some kind person please explain?

It seems like a divisive thing to have happen.  Surely we're all able to just not read posts from people in whose views we have no interest ?   As pixel says, if you have someone on Ignore, then any subsequent responses to that person's posts are going to make less sense.


----------



## burglar

Julia said:


> ... 'muppets' burglar has on Ignore ...




I wish to announce that I currently have no-one on ignore because "I don't want to miss a thing!"
Furthermore, I do not use the term 'muppets'.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver

Hi Joe,

Um...what did you do to the site when viewing from a mobile device?

I'm sure there are some highly technical reasons why you've changed things, but I have to say I'm not a fan. 

1) I can no longer "zoom" into the page. 
2) many links to attachments and embedded video's simply do not work
3) navigation was not user friendly - but that probably my fault.

Cheers
Sir O


----------



## Joe Blow

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Um...what did you do to the site when viewing from a mobile device?
> 
> I'm sure there are some highly technical reasons why you've changed things, but I have to say I'm not a fan.
> 
> 1) I can no longer "zoom" into the page.
> 2) many links to attachments and embedded video's simply do not work
> 3) navigation was not user friendly - but that probably my fault.
> 
> Cheers
> Sir O




Hi Sir O. I activated the forum mobile style so ASF is easier to navigate when using a smart phone or tablet. Or at least I *thought* it would make it easier to navigate.

I find it easier to use, but I'd be very interested in getting feedback from others who have been accessing ASF on a mobile device.

Apologies if you are finding it more difficult to use. However, if you would like to revert to the way things were before, just click on the link that says "Full Site" near the bottom of each page. That will give you the regular ASF website back. Your phone or tablet should remember your preference.

I will check into the issues with the mobile style that you mentioned and see if they can be fixed.


----------



## MrBurns

I've got no idea who to use for share market investment advice I just listen to the news and commentary and buy on that basis....so what if there was a private section in ASF available only to paid subscribers where we could get advice from people who know what they're doing. 

I know there are legal issues to be overcome but it might work and monetise ASF a bit more, perhaps a lot more.

Good advice is worth paying for but from who ? Vested interests seem to be everywhere.

Advisors could be chosen by Joe and perhaps a few trusted members as being reliable and honest.


----------



## nulla nulla

MrBurns said:


> I've got no idea who to use for share market investment advice I just listen to the news and commentary and buy on that basis....so what if there was a private section in ASF available only to paid subscribers where we could get advice from people who know what they're doing.
> 
> I know there are legal issues to be overcome but it might work and monetise ASF a bit more, perhaps a lot more.
> 
> Good advice is worth paying for but from who ? Vested interests seem to be everywhere.
> 
> Advisors could be chosen by Joe and perhaps a few trusted members as being reliable and honest.



"

I suspect that "Financial Adviser" accreditation for "people that know what they are doing" might be a stumbling block. Then the matter of/cost of personal liability insurance for Advisers dealing with disgruntled investors.


----------



## MrBurns

nulla nulla said:


> "
> 
> I suspect that "Financial Adviser" accreditation for "people that know what they are doing" might be a stumbling block. Then the matter of/cost of personal liability insurance for Advisers dealing with disgruntled investors.




Well that's the issues you deal with when you make money................


----------



## nulla nulla

MrBurns said:


> Well that's the issues you deal with when you make money................




Maybe you should run a poll to gauge the level of interest among ASF members. Give some guidelines:

1. to the proposed subscription costs;
2. parameters of qualification for the advisers;
3. independent verification of their past success as traders; and 
4. area's of investment, ie. currency, equities, options etc.


----------



## MrBurns

nulla nulla said:


> Maybe you should run a poll to gauge the level of interest among ASF members. Give some guidelines:
> 
> 1. to the proposed subscription costs;
> 2. parameters of qualification for the advisers;
> 3. independent verification of their past success as traders; and
> 4. area's of investment, ie. currency, equities, options etc.





All valid questions, if Joe thinks it's worth pursuing he should run that poll.
No doubt there would be backlash when advice didn't lead to instant riches.

Just an idea, but probably too fraught with risk.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the suggestion MrBurns. ASF is definitely due for some changes and I am open to all suggestions, especially those relating to site functionality, and new content or features people would like to see on ASF.

I am currently defending a number of legal claims filed against ASF and myself personally by two separate companies and I won't be making any changes until they are resolved. Everything is just too complicated and uncertain right now.

However, all suggestions are appreciated and taken on board. Please keep them coming.


----------



## tech/a

MrBurns said:


> All valid questions, if Joe thinks it's worth pursuing he should run that poll.
> No doubt there would be backlash when advice didn't lead to instant riches.
> 
> Just an idea, but probably too fraught with risk.




Cant see why *OPINION* cannot be regularly bought forward by anyone.
What people do with it is up to the individual.
If an opinion is respected it may carry more weight for the individual.

Don't offer *ADVICE.*

Base an opinion on XYZ
Then form your own opinion.


----------



## MrBurns

tech/a said:


> Cant see why *OPINION* cannot be regularly bought forward by anyone.
> What people do with it is up to the individual.
> If an opinion is respected it may carry more weight for the individual.
> 
> Don't offer *ADVICE.*
> 
> Base an opinion on XYZ
> Then form your own opinion.




That line is too thin...


----------



## MrBurns

I link straight to the community page and just realised I miss out on all the other posts in the other threads.....some of which might interest me. I guess I should just link to the Forum section but how many others have the same problem ?
Perhaps a "last post" list down the right hand side no matter where you are on the site that covers the whole site not just the thread you're in ?

That would have the effect of drawing people into the investment and other sections.....


----------



## tech/a

MrBurns said:


> That line is too thin...




Why
You have a choice.


----------



## MrBurns

tech/a said:


> Why
> You have a choice.




One persons advice is anothers opinion, the Courts would have to rule if there was a dispute.


----------



## tech/a

MrBurns said:


> One persons advice is anothers opinion, the Courts would have to rule if there was a dispute.




I see the end user has no responsibility.
Failure of advice is purely the responsibility
Of those advising and I presume receiving 
Payment.

Opinion perhaps from those not receiving
Payment.

What your suggesting only encompasses the
Selection of investment prospects. Personally
I think ADVICE should be way wider. Where
You need to sit down and work out an 
Investment strategy or trading methodology.
That fits you.

AND YOU need to know what that looks like.
Because you know you better than anyone.

My opinion of course.


----------



## pixel

MrBurns said:


> I link straight to the community page and just realised I miss out on all the other posts in the other threads.....some of which might interest me. I guess I should just link to the Forum section but how many others have the same problem ?
> Perhaps a "last post" list down the right hand side no matter where you are on the site that covers the whole site not just the thread you're in ?
> 
> That would have the effect of drawing people into the investment and other sections.....




You can do that by "Quick Links" and "Today's Posts"


----------



## pixel

MrBurns said:


> One persons advice is anothers opinion, the Courts would have to rule if there was a dispute.




Bringing the Courts into play would NOT be something Joe needs. 
With two current lawsuits on his plate, it's the last thing he'd fancy.

I know it's stupid that Australia follows the Yanks in litigation stakes. Rather than making sure they offer their clients value for money, there are far too many dodgy dealers whose business model consists in ripping them off. And when opinions and experiences get posted on a Forum like ASF, they claim damages in Court for missing out on even more rip-offs.


----------



## MrBurns

pixel said:


> You can do that by "Quick Links" and "Today's Posts"




Thanks pixel but you shouldn't have to do anything it should be there in front of you.....useability is important.


----------



## Miner

pixel said:


> Bringing the Courts into play would NOT be something Joe needs.
> With two current lawsuits on his plate, it's the last thing he'd fancy.
> 
> I know it's stupid that Australia follows the Yanks in litigation stakes. Rather than making sure they offer their clients value for money, there are far too many dodgy dealers whose business model consists in ripping them off. And when opinions and experiences get posted on a Forum like ASF, they claim damages in Court for missing out on even more rip-offs.




OMG two law suits with Joe ? What could have caused this to him ? Honestly very sorry to hear that. Ironically HC population has gone up with CDU suing but that is not the way one has to get popularity.
Once again, felt very sorry if ASF has been sued twice.


----------



## systematic

MrBurns said:


> I've got no idea who to use for share market investment advice I just listen to the news and commentary and buy on that basis....so what if there was a private section in ASF available only to paid subscribers where we could get advice from people who know what they're doing.
> 
> I know there are legal issues to be overcome but it might work and monetise ASF a bit more, perhaps a lot more.
> 
> Good advice is worth paying for but from who ? Vested interests seem to be everywhere.
> 
> Advisors could be chosen by Joe and perhaps a few trusted members as being reliable and honest.





...There's a tab at the top called "Groups" (I'd never even looked until now).  

You could always start a private group (moderated or invite only) and talk about whatever you want / invite whoever you want etc.  Just an option for you, maybe...


----------



## MrBurns

systematic said:


> ...There's a tab at the top called "Groups" (I'd never even looked until now).
> 
> You could always start a private group (moderated or invite only) and talk about whatever you want / invite whoever you want etc.  Just an option for you, maybe...




Thanks, I think there's a lot this site can do that no one knows about, usability is the key.
All the features should be clearly visible, the moment people need to stop and think is where you lose them.


----------



## skc

Hi Joe,

Is it possible to increase the private message inbox size to more than 50 messages?

It's been 50 messages since I joined in 2007 and I am guessing that server storage space is now larger and cheaper than ever? Perhaps an increase in size for members who have been around for a while, and for those who have say X thousand posts? 

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Joe Blow

skc said:


> Is it possible to increase the private message inbox size to more than 50 messages?




I have considered this before but have decided not to make any changes yet because of the possibility that I may need to introduce a "premium" or subscription option at some point in the future. If that were to happen then there would need to be an incentive for people to subscribe and dramatically increasing the amount of PM storage space is something that is one of the more obvious possible benefits.  



skc said:


> Perhaps an increase in size for members who have been around for a while, and for those who have say X thousand posts?




This is an interesting suggestion and something that I will definitely consider. Right now I'm not quite sure exactly what the future holds for ASF, but one thing is certain and that is that there are changes coming in the next six months or so. At the moment I am in the process of making notes and waiting until I extricate myself completely from the legal system. After that I will be ready to take steps to turn those plans into reality.

My apologies for not being able to be more specific at this stage, but everything is still quite tentative and uncertain. I will post further updates when I have more information to share.

At the moment, I would really appreciate more suggestions for changes people would like to see at ASF, especially suggestions that relate to new functionality and content.


----------



## sinner

Joe have you seen the front page of forexfactory.com? It has an in depth announcement trackery majigger thing and other realtime data about the FX markets.

Something just like that but focused only on the AU macro announcements as well as earnings and other company announcements would be quite good (IMHO).


----------



## Joe Blow

sinner said:


> Joe have you seen the front page of forexfactory.com? It has an in depth announcement trackery majigger thing and other realtime data about the FX markets.
> 
> Something just like that but focused only on the AU macro announcements as well as earnings and other company announcements would be quite good (IMHO).




Thanks Sinner, that's exactly the sort of suggestion I'm after.


----------



## skc

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks Sinner, that's exactly the sort of suggestion I'm after.




Good idea by sinner. Perhaps a partnership with someone (e.g. asxiq for technical stuff) would be a mutually beneficial.

Also, I believe a page dedicated to good trading/investing resources will be fantastic. It will have headings like brokers, data provides, news sites etc etc. With links to the actual forum thread for those seeking further information. Such page should be more or less crowd sourced and managed to keep things current and your workload manageable.


----------



## sinner

skc said:


> (e.g. asxiq for technical stuff)




any comments on asxiq? I followed their stuff for a while when they made the quantocracy blogroll, I think it used to be called "XJO Quant", but I stopped following since it's mostly just the same stuff but applied locally.


----------



## Joe Blow

skc said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Is it possible to increase the private message inbox size to more than 50 messages?
> 
> It's been 50 messages since I joined in 2007 and I am guessing that server storage space is now larger and cheaper than ever? Perhaps an increase in size for members who have been around for a while, and for those who have say X thousand posts?
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.




After some consideration, I have gone ahead and doubled the size of PM storage space for those with 1000 posts or more. Could someone who qualifies for this please let me know if they are now seeing PM storage space of 100 messages?

Also, please let me know if you notice any issues with permissions (i.e. being unable to do something that you previously could).

Thanks!


----------



## Porper

Joe Blow said:


> After some consideration, I have gone ahead and doubled the size of PM storage space for those with 1000 posts or more. Could someone who qualifies for this please let me know if they are now seeing PM storage space of 100 messages?
> 
> Also, please let me know if you notice any issues with permissions (i.e. being unable to do something that you previously could).
> 
> Thanks!




It's still the same for me...50 messages allowed.


----------



## Joe Blow

Porper said:


> It's still the same for me...50 messages allowed.




Promotions get updated once an hour and it just updated at 25 minutes past the hour.

Please check again. You should find that it is 100 messages now.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Hi Joe,

Favourite educational threads.

Good idea?


----------



## Porper

Joe Blow said:


> Promotions get updated once an hour and it just updated at 25 minutes past the hour.
> 
> Please check again. You should find that it is 100 messages now.




Yep, all good now ta.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Favourite educational threads.
> 
> Good idea?




Sure, I am more than happy to collate them in whatever way I can to make them easier to refer to.

I moved the thread you just started from *Trading Strategies/Systems* to *Trading/Investing Resources*.


----------



## VSntchr

Joe Blow said:


> Also, please let me know if you notice any issues with permissions (i.e. being unable to do something that you previously could).
> Thanks!




I can't access the home page! Seems to be a permissions issue...

EDIT: Its fixed....


----------



## Joe Blow

VSntchr said:


> I can't access the home page! Seems to be a permissions issue...




Fixed. Thanks for letting me know. I knew there would probably be some issues with permissions.

Let me know if you notice anything else.


----------



## skc

Joe Blow said:


> After some consideration, I have gone ahead and doubled the size of PM storage space for those with 1000 posts or more. Could someone who qualifies for this please let me know if they are now seeing PM storage space of 100 messages?




Thanks Joe for the upsizing.

But it seems that my inbox has not been updated yet.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Promotions get updated once an hour and it just updated at 25 minutes past the hour.
> 
> Please check again. You should find that it is 100 messages now.




My limit has also been updated to 100.
Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow

skc said:


> Thanks Joe for the upsizing.
> 
> But it seems that my inbox has not been updated yet.




Yours should have updated about 15 minutes ago. The user group promotion script is set to run at 25 minutes after the hour and everyone who logs into ASF and has more than 1000 posts will be automatically promoted at the next update.



pixel said:


> My limit has also been updated to 100.
> Thanks Joe




You're very welcome.


----------



## skc

Joe Blow said:


> Yours should have updated about 15 minutes ago. The user group promotion script is set to run at 25 minutes after the hour and everyone who logs into ASF and has more than 1000 posts will be automatically promoted at the next update.




Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Our little profile pics seems to have gone from our post   and I cannot post any pictures. Is this a little bug with the change?


----------



## Joe Blow

Trembling Hand said:


> Our little profile pics seems to have gone from our post   and I cannot post any pictures. Is this a little bug with the change?




I created a new user group today for those with more than 1000 posts and I think I may have thrown the proverbial spanner in the works.

I think avatars are back. If there is anything else that is messed up please let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## Modest

There are some amazing posts on this forum. 

I am proposing a Like System or Helpful Post plugin for the forum. Something like what is available on Zenforo forum where users can like, rate helpful or thank posters. 

Whaddya say boss?


----------



## Joe Blow

Modest said:


> There are some amazing posts on this forum.
> 
> I am proposing a Like System or Helpful Post plugin for the forum. Something like what is available on Zenforo forum where users can like, rate helpful or thank posters.
> 
> Whaddya say boss?




Modest, thank you for the suggestion.

I agree with you that this would be a useful feature. In fact, I have already made the decision to migrate ASF to Xenforo, hopefully within the next few months. As that feature is a core part of the Xenforo software, it will be introduced when ASF makes the move.


----------



## tech/a

Joe Blow said:


> I created a new user group today for those with more than 1000 posts and I think I may have thrown the proverbial spanner in the works.
> 
> I think avatars are back. If there is anything else that is messed up please let me know and I'll fix it.




Where?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Where?




Tech, I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## Bill M

Joe Blow said:


> Tech, I'm not sure I understand the question.




I was thinking the same thing as tech, where is the new user group with 1,000 posts or more? I looked everywhere but can't find it.

By the way I like the idea of the "like" button, it shows acknowledgement of a good post and saves having to reply with something like "+1". Great move.


----------



## Joe Blow

Bill M said:


> I was thinking the same thing as tech, where is the new user group with 1,000 posts or more? I looked everywhere but can't find it.




Ah, OK. Now I understand.  

This is an admin group only. In order to give those with more than 1000 posts larger PM storage space, I had to create a new user group and modify the permission settings for those ASF members. This change is invisible from the website front end. However, when I make changes like this I usually mess things up as there are a lot of settings that get changed and a number of places in the back end where they need to be changed. I'm not a technical person and usually make mistakes when doing things like this.

I hope that clarifies things.


----------



## craft

I see ASF has a groups feature that I have never used.

I was wondering if that operates in a way that group members can decide who joins - ie those that *contribute* can join and access content but otherwise its out of sight to the general public. 

Actually not sure how this sort of thing benefits ASF but it a function that would interest me if it existed. Might foster some interesting microcosm's and boost participation that would spill to the public board.

Would anybody be interested in a more indepth business analysis group then generally exists in public forum discussions.


----------



## Joe Blow

craft said:


> I see ASF has a groups feature that I have never used.
> 
> I was wondering if that operates in a way that group members can decide who joins - ie those that *contribute* can join and access content but otherwise its out of sight to the general public.
> 
> Actually not sure how this sort of thing benefits ASF but it a function that would interest me if it existed. Might foster some interesting microcosm's and boost participation that would spill to the public board.
> 
> Would anybody be interested in a more indepth business analysis group then generally exists in public forum discussions.




Yes, social groups can be public or private. I think "Invite Only" would be the option to select in this instance. The FAQ on this feature describes it in much more detail:



> What is a Group?
> 
> A Group is a group of people usually with a particular interest or something else in common. It provides a way of communicating between members as well as sharing photos or other images.
> 
> You can get to the list through 'Group Memberships' section on your public profile (?).
> 
> The Groups list page displays all groups that have been created. You can list the groups by the number of members, messages or photos, the group name, when the group was created or by the date of the most recent message posted. You can use the controls provided to search for a group.
> 
> How do I join a group?
> 
> To join a group, click the group title then click 'Join Group'. When you have joined a group, its name will be shown in your public profile. You must be a logged-in, registered member to join groups.
> 
> Can I create my own Group?
> 
> As a registered member, you can create your own Group (providing the administrator allows this). Go to the groups page and click 'Create A New Group'. Complete the title and description for your group then select the type. There are three types of groups:
> 
> Public - open to everyone. There is no restriction on who can join or who can post messages to it
> Invite Only - require an invitation to be sent to join them. Invitations can only be sent by the group creator or forum moderators and administrators. Invitations are sent by clicking 'Pending & Invited Members' at the bottom of the page for that individual group
> Moderated - open to everyone to join but messages need to be moderated before they will appear. They are moderated by the group creator and the site moderators and administrators




If you are interested in creating a group, please feel free to do so and explore the available options.


----------



## Ves

craft said:


> Would anybody be interested in a more indepth business analysis group then generally exists in public forum discussions.




Sounds worthwhile, if it is indeed possible.   By making it private I assume you would be intending to keep some of the content confidential between group members?


----------



## skc

craft said:


> Actually not sure how this sort of thing benefits ASF but it a function that would interest me if it existed. Might foster some interesting microcosm's and boost participation that would spill to the public board.




It would benefit ASF by developing the knowledge of members, who can then make more valuable contributions outside the private group setting. It will develop closer bonds between like-minded members, who are also more likely to interact outside of the group.

Also, members outside the private group have some incentives to post high quality contents so they'd receive an invitation to join Craft's awesome private group. It'd be a badge of honour that every member will be fighting for. Indeed, I can already see a special avatar that is issued only by Craft to a small selection of members whom shall be known as the Fellowship of the Craft.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

skc said:


> It would benefit ASF by developing the knowledge of members, who can then make more valuable contributions outside the private group setting. It will develop closer bonds between like-minded members, who are also more likely to interact outside of the group.
> 
> Also, members outside the private group have some incentives to post high quality contents so they'd receive an invitation to join Craft's awesome private group. It'd be a badge of honour that every member will be fighting for. Indeed, I can already see a special avatar that is issued only by Craft to a small selection of members whom shall be known as the Fellowship of the Craft.




Oh dear...

Trickle down effect huh?  

"Look, I need to be exclusive and elitist so I can help you!  And I need you to see that we are excluding you by having a special scout's badge.  Please, it's for the good of everyone".  lol


----------



## Joe Blow

I understand the desire of some to chat amongst like-minded people about a particular topic without having to interact with those who don't think along similar lines. There has been support for this idea in the past by ASF members who have expressed a desire to be able to have more control over the participation in particular threads due to conflict between members and the disruption to the thread that was created as a result.

Ideally, a website like ASF should cater to its users as much as possible and to provide those users with as many options as possible. 

I'm a big advocate of more discussion and participation, and whether that happens in the open forum or in smaller groups in a more private setting seems to me to be largely unimportant. In the end, ASF is an online community, and I think that communities interact in a variety of ways in a variety of settings. As ASF, and online communities in general, evolve I think that it is inevitable that the ways in which people interact with others will become more and varied.


----------



## craft

Ves said:


> Sounds worthwhile, if it is indeed possible.   By making it private I assume you would be intending to keep some of the content confidential between group members?




Yep confidential is a factor.  Group benefits from group efforts.



skc said:


> It would benefit ASF by developing the knowledge of members, who can then make more valuable contributions outside the private group setting. It will develop closer bonds between like-minded members, who are also more likely to interact outside of the group.
> 
> Also, members outside the private group have some incentives to post high quality contents so they'd receive an invitation to join Craft's awesome private group. It'd be a badge of honour that every member will be fighting for. Indeed, I can already see a special avatar that is issued only by Craft to a small selection of members whom shall be known as the Fellowship of the Craft.




The part of administrating the group I struggle with – I would like to be involved but not have the right to choose who is invited or ejected. The group I would like to be part of would be one of equals a democracy on who joins or doesn’t.  Anything that undermines that wouldn't be for me.

Can a group be administrated by equal vote?




Joe Blow said:


> I understand the desire of some to chat amongst like-minded people about a particular topic without having to interact with those who don't think along similar lines. There has been support for this idea in the past by ASF members who have expressed a desire to be able to have more control over the participation in particular threads due to conflict between members and the disruption to the thread that was created as a result.





I don’t know about like minded – but knowing what you say doesn’t matter because everybody seeing your thinking both good and dumb is an independent thinker and has a foundation to interpret what could otherwise easily be misunderstood.  That would be nice.




Joe Blow said:


> Ideally, a website like ASF should cater to its users as much as possible and to provide those users with as many options as possible.
> 
> I'm a big advocate of more discussion and participation, and whether that happens in the open forum or in smaller groups in a more private setting seems to me to be largely unimportant. In the end, ASF is an online community, and I think that communities interact in a variety of ways in a variety of settings. As ASF, and online communities in general, evolve I think that it is inevitable that the ways in which people interact with others will become more and varied.




Very insightful


----------



## CanOz

Joe Blow said:


> I understand the desire of some to chat amongst like-minded people about a particular topic without having to interact with those who don't think along similar lines. There has been support for this idea in the past by ASF members who have expressed a desire to be able to have more control over the participation in particular threads due to conflict between members and the disruption to the thread that was created as a result.
> 
> Ideally, a website like ASF should cater to its users as much as possible and to provide those users with as many options as possible.
> 
> I'm a big advocate of more discussion and participation, and whether that happens in the open forum or in smaller groups in a more private setting seems to me to be largely unimportant. In the end, ASF is an online community, and I think that communities interact in a variety of ways in a variety of settings. As ASF, and online communities in general, evolve I think that it is inevitable that the ways in which people interact with others will become more and varied.




I think one way around some of this might be that the invite groups could be 'read only'. That way other members can still learn from the more experienced members, but the threads can be kept clean and on topic, etc.

Just an idea.


----------



## Modest

One of the forums I run has an inner sanctum which is very popular and it's completely driven by democracy - those in the sanctum cast votes once a year for new blood. 

I find it keeps the highly knowledgeable members visiting my forum - and because they're visiting the site daily to interact with the people in the private section and every now and then they see something of interest outside of the sanctum and surprise everyone with amazing posts. 

I would actually recommend a private sub forum rather then social group cos the social group takes members away from the forum cos of the nonexistent connection between forum and social groups on vbulletin.


----------



## sinner

Please enable HTTPS. Notice you're using CloudFlare, they support it from their endpoint.

https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl/


----------



## Joe Blow

sinner said:


> Please enable HTTPS. Notice you're using CloudFlare, they support it from their endpoint.
> 
> https://www.cloudflare.com/ssl/




It says "SSL: Full", but I'm not sure anything has changed.


----------



## VSntchr

Modest said:


> One of the forums I run has an inner sanctum which is very popular and it's completely driven by democracy - *those in the sanctum cast votes once a year for new blood.*



Couldn't help but think of this


----------



## sinner

Joe Blow said:


> It says "SSL: Full", but I'm not sure anything has changed.
> 
> View attachment 64886




Hmm, the HTTPS connection does work but I see this

https://www.aussiestockforums.com


> Welcome to aussiestockforums.com
> To change this page, upload a new index.html to your private_html folder




I guess from the CloudFlare page, what's happening is it's trying to make a HTTPS connection to aussiestockforums.com (which isn't setup to receive it), try "Flexible"


----------



## Joe Blow

sinner said:


> I guess from the CloudFlare page, what's happening is it's trying to make a HTTPS connection to aussiestockforums.com (which isn't setup to receive it), try "Flexible"




Done. I hope that is working better.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

VSntchr said:


> Couldn't help but think of this
> View attachment 64888




'The Stonecutters', lol.  Good episode that.

I was complaining about this segregation earlier but this is the way Australia is going, and it's pointess resisting it.  Very strict segregation of cultures and classes, so that there's no mixing at all.  Apartheid by a different name.  The potential advantage is that it preserves status and wealth within one culture.  The bad thing is that it reinforces dividing lines even futher.  More fracturing of society.

The rich keep demanding a 'big Australia'...hmm, why is that I wonder, when they go out of their way to avoid newcomers?!  The governmnets obey.  They do what they're told.

The bleeding heart middle class love to call Australia a multi-cultrual success story, whilst they themselves mix *only ever* with the same race and class.  Take the whole and divide it into parts.  Make sure the parts don't communicate.


----------



## sinner

Joe Blow said:


> Done. I hope that is working better.
> 
> View attachment 64889




Not quite, get a page now but looks like all the links are pointing to http:// so it's missing the stylesheet and the links all go to the insecure site.




Looks like it might be a little bit more difficult than I thought 

In the short term, not a big deal. But ASF is one of the few sites I visit that has not got HTTPS enabled. I do know that enabling HTTPS also increases the Google PageRank 

http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com.au/2014/08/https-as-ranking-signal.html


----------



## Joe Blow

sinner said:


> In the short term, not a big deal. But ASF is one of the few sites I visit that has not got HTTPS enabled. I do know that enabling HTTPS also increases the Google PageRank




I've turned it off for now, just to avoid any issues.

ASF will be migrating to a new platform within the next few months, so that might be the best time to do a full HTTPS switch.


----------



## MrBurns

I'm on a motoring forum which has a private area called carbon, not sure how it works but it's only accessible by invitation and not visible to the public.


----------



## Modest

It wont let me set my avatar


----------



## Joe Blow

Modest said:


> It wont let me set my avatar




Hi Modest, please try again now and let me know if it works.


----------



## Modest

Thanks boss


----------



## mcgrath111

Hi Joe,

(Please ignore if previously covered in other suggestions)

A suggestion that I think could add value/ traffic to the site is the use of a chat box. Something similar along the lines of 
'The age' markets live, yet perhaps more of an instant message function. I feel this could be a great function, particularly Monday-Friday during trading hours. 

I suppose this could bring in the pain of moderating what is said etc. However if this was spread out amongst a variety of respected/trusted community members it may drive up some traffic. Also, maybe a chat type function could be shut off on weekends to minimise the amount of content to be moderated (Swearing, Pumping etc.)


Thanks,


----------



## MrBurns

Might be an idea to put the latest posts on the homepage like Hotcopper with posts about particular stocks first and general chat at the foot. At first glance ASF seems more about the general topic of the stock market rather then specific stocks which might be more interesting and more food for Google.


----------



## barney

MrBurns said:


> Might be an idea to put the latest posts on the homepage like Hotcopper with posts about particular stocks first and general chat at the foot. At first glance ASF seems more about the general topic of the stock market rather then specific stocks which might be more interesting and more food for Google.




Not a bad idea @MrBurns …. more emphasis on the Stocks …..

@Joe Blow  ……..

Along the same line of thought …… but totally different ….  Would it be possible when for example the Recent Posts page is brought up, that instead of only the last 20 entries, we could minimise the size of the display to fit at least 40 entries (or even more if the display was more of a listing style?)

I appreciate the format of the programme probably determines a lot of that stuff, but would that be possible without too much work, or a logistical nightmare Cheers.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

At one point ASF was going to have a top threads thread, wasn't it?  Joe, that would attract plenty of clicks & revenue.


----------



## MrBurns

Take the best from Hot Copper
Live ASX on the homepage for instance.
Make the site come alive !!!


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for all the suggestions. 



mcgrath111 said:


> A suggestion that I think could add value/ traffic to the site is the use of a chat box. Something similar along the lines of
> 'The age' markets live, yet perhaps more of an instant message function. I feel this could be a great function, particularly Monday-Friday during trading hours.
> 
> I suppose this could bring in the pain of moderating what is said etc. However if this was spread out amongst a variety of respected/trusted community members it may drive up some traffic. Also, maybe a chat type function could be shut off on weekends to minimise the amount of content to be moderated (Swearing, Pumping etc.)




At various times I've considered a live chat feature and there was a time when one was installed here at ASF. However, it was never widely used and was eventually discontinued. I don't think we ever had a shoutbox installed.

There used to be General ASX Market Discussion threads that I always preferred as it kept the forum more active as people were posting in threads. Shoutboxes and live chat tend to take the focus off the forum and reduce overall participation.

That being said, I would be interested in finding out if others were interested in a feature like this as it's not difficult to set up.



MrBurns said:


> Might be an idea to put the latest posts on the homepage like Hotcopper with posts about particular stocks first and general chat at the foot. At first glance ASF seems more about the general topic of the stock market rather then specific stocks which might be more interesting and more food for Google.




I agree that there needs to be some modifications made to the front page and I do like the idea of a longer list of latest posts organised by category. This is something that I will be looking into very soon.



barney said:


> Along the same line of thought …… but totally different ….  Would it be possible when for example the Recent Posts page is brought up, that instead of only the last 20 entries, we could minimise the size of the display to fit at least 40 entries (or even more if the display was more of a listing style?)




You can change the number of threads displayed per page by adjusting your Preferences. Just change the "Threads Per Page" setting. Or did you mean a change in the way threads on the Recent Posts page are displayed, such as a listing style similar to the one that HC uses?



Gringotts Bank said:


> At one point ASF was going to have a top threads thread, wasn't it?  Joe, that would attract plenty of clicks & revenue.




A thread that listed the most viewed or most popular threads?


----------



## MrBurns

I think I'd also put this thread in a members only section to prevent unwanted attention....


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe Blow said:


> A thread that listed the most viewed or most popular threads?




I imagine there's some overlap.  As you know, good threads draw interest which draws clicks and even more contribution.  Could you maybe provide a list of most viewed (market related) and get members to cast votes?  Then have that list on the home page.  Could work well.


----------



## systematic

Definitely think - as you / we are all wanting more activity in the stock threads...that it makes sense to highlight those specifically, on the home page - good idea @MrBurns


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> You can change the number of threads displayed per page by adjusting your Preferences. Just change the "Threads Per Page" setting. Or did you mean a change in the way threads on the Recent Posts page are displayed, such as a listing style similar to the one that HC uses?




Howdy Joe … Thanks for the reply …. You have to realise you are dealing with a Dinosaur here lol ..

I didn't even know I had control over this kind of stuff …

Anyway, apart from being able to add more posts per page (which I have now done) … I wonder if the "Default" Display when logging in was smaller/more compact … or in more of a "List" style … would that be visually easier to navigate? ….  

I think most people are "internet lazy" so the more visual options available per page means less searching to find something (I always have the files on my computer set to list view for eg. but maybe I'm in the minority …. I'm old) …. Just a thought … curious if anyone else thinks the same?  

PS  You are doing a great job ….  Cheers M8


----------



## barney

Hi Joe …. Re my last post ... sent you a PM which is hopefully clearer. Cheers.


----------



## Darc Knight

Anyone else getting the advertisement stating they are the one millionth vistor? I understand these ads are to some degree out of the direct control of this Site, but I wonder if such ads would scare away new site visitors.


----------



## Joe Blow

Darc Knight said:


> Anyone else getting the advertisement stating they are the one millionth vistor? I understand these ads are to some degree out of the direct control of this Site, but I wonder if such ads would scare away new site visitors.




Am looking into this now and will get rid of this advertisement as quickly as possible.


----------



## tech/a

Nurturing/Encouraging/supporting Quality Posters.

The likes of Howard Bandy.
If you can retain these sort of people on this site it will attract others.
Sure they have an agenda but they also have a great deal to add to discussion.

To have these people chased away by people who do not agree is only
detrimental to this site.

There are many more T/H /Radge/Guppy was around for a while if I remember.

There are lots of quality guys out there you could encourage/invite to post.
Bring them on board.
Make ASF a place of great interest.


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Nurturing/Encouraging/supporting Quality Posters.
> 
> The likes of Howard Bandy.
> If you can retain these sort of people on this site it will attract others.
> Sure they have an agenda but they also have a great deal to add to discussion.
> 
> To have these people chased away by people who do not agree is only
> detrimental to this site.
> 
> There are many more T/H /Radge/Guppy was around for a while if I remember.
> 
> There are lots of quality guys out there you could encourage/invite to post.
> Bring them on board.
> Make ASF a place of great interest.



Agree 100% tech. ASF should be a constructive, collaborative, supportive place. That's what I intended when it was originally created.

We have some great contributors already but we can always use more. And yes, unfortunately we have lost some over the years. Please encourage and support those who post quality content, as it benefits everyone and will inevitably attract more new members and contributors. Online communities are only as good as the content that is posted and the way that people treat each other. So I'd like to aim high with both and try to build a community that people want to be a part of and contribute to.


----------



## tech/a

How about inviting interesting people to present their stuff?


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> How about inviting interesting people to present their stuff?



I'm definitely open to suggestions. If you or anyone else has someone in mind please let me know, either here in this thread or by PM if you prefer.

If any ASF members know interesting people feel free to invite them directly. It doesn't have to go through me, just send them a link and let them know they're welcome to register and get involved.


----------



## tech/a

There are heaps of interesting You Tubes.
I'm sure an invite from You to anyone of these that are found by one of us
would love the exposure.

As people find them just notify you with a brief of why they think the wider community would benefit.
If you agree send out the invite letting them know we are a knowledgeable lot who will
actively review and consider their presentation with instant feed back.

I think all members should be open to new ideas and where interested take part in constructive
discussion. I'm sure there is room for learning by everyone.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> I'm definitely open to suggestions. If you or anyone else has someone in mind please let me know, either here in this thread or by PM if you prefer.
> 
> If any ASF members know interesting people feel free to invite them directly. It doesn't have to go through me, just send them a link and let them know they're welcome to register and get involved.





tech/a said:


> There are heaps of interesting You Tubes.
> I'm sure an invite from You to anyone of these that are found by one of us
> would love the exposure.
> 
> As people find them just notify you with a brief of why they think the wider community would benefit.
> If you agree send out the invite letting them know we are a knowledgeable lot who will
> actively review and consider their presentation with instant feed back.
> 
> I think all members should be open to new ideas and where interested take part in constructive
> discussion. I'm sure there is room for learning by everyone.




Was thinking the same thing …………. Any you tuber whether they have a motive or not should be happy to present their stuff …. win win for ASF


----------



## Darc Knight

I,  like a lot of people have my money in Index Funds. This means I don't analyze individual Stocks like some of the incredibly smart posters on here. But that also means I don't contribute much to the Stock threads. If there was somehow more discussion on topics relevant to Index Fund investors I think that would allow all us Index Fund investors to contribute more.


----------



## Joe Blow

Darc Knight said:


> I,  like a lot of people have my money in Index Funds. This means I don't analyze individual Stocks like some of the incredibly smart posters on here. But that also means I don't contribute much to the Stock threads. If there was somehow more discussion on topics relevant to Index Fund investors I think that would allow all us Index Fund investors to contribute more.



I encourage index fund investors to start and/or participate in any discussions relevant to index funds or other related topics.

The more discussion the better as far as I'm concerned. Please feel free to start any new threads as you think of them.

If you need any assistance just let me know.


----------



## Trav.

Hi Joe

I have been getting more involved with the site and in doing so noticed a couple of features missing from the ASX Stock Chat section that I believe would make the site more user friendly and in doing so, it would ensure that some of the excellent posts by the members are not lost in one continuous stream of posts.

Below is a quick mock-up of the site. I would add that I do not know anything about your hosting software or price of data feeds but at a minimum I would suggest




Cheers

Trav


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I have been getting more involved with the site and in doing so noticed a couple of features missing from the ASX Stock Chat section that I believe would make the site more user friendly and in doing so, it would ensure that some of the excellent posts by the members are not lost in one continuous stream of posts.
> 
> Below is a quick mock-up of the site. I would add that I do not know anything about your hosting software or price of data feeds but at a minimum I would suggest




Trav, thank you for the feedback. I appreciate the effort you have put into thinking things through carefully and creating the mockup. You make some very good points and observations.

There have been some other great suggestions made recently in another thread by a number of other ASF members and I have made a list of these ideas in a Word document that I have created to keep all the suggestions together. I appreciate all the feedback and will be sorting through it suggestion by suggestion when it comes time to plan the next website redesign.

At this stage, I have tentative plans to introduce the next website redesign around the time we hit one million posts. A new, much improved version of this forum software with numerous new features is being released soon and I intend to give it four to six months for most of the new bugs to be scrubbed by the developers before getting started on the redesign.

So please keep posting and feel free to keep on making suggestions as you think of them. That goes for all ASF members. The more food for thought the better.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> There have been some other great suggestions made recently in another thread by a number of other ASF members




Hey @Joe Blow  … I note that there has been a rally from many Members in general to improve the input for the Stock threads ….. Hopefully this short term improvement gives you some hope of getting things back on track??  Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow

barney said:


> Hey @Joe Blow  … I note that there has been a rally from many Members in general to improve the input for the Stock threads ….. Hopefully this short term improvement gives you some hope of getting things back on track??  Cheers.




It has @barney. It's great to see so many people posting in stock threads, including yourself. I sincerely appreciate everyone's efforts and hope that it continues. ASF is better when it's busier and there are more posts overall and more content to respond and reply to. Discussion, debate and putting your views out there are what online communities are all about and I encourage everyone to continue to post and get involved in the various discussions. It really does help!


----------



## Darc Knight

Is there an ASF "Hall of Fame" for great contributors to ASF? I know there's a comedic version of one here, but I mean an actual one recognising great contributors.


----------



## Joe Blow

Not yet. I started a Your favourite ASF thread about five years ago so forum members could nominate threads that they particularly enjoyed or found valuable/useful but it never found much traction.

I'd be interested in how an ASF Hall of Fame might be structured. Would it just be a page with the names of ASF's top contributors as voted by the community? A list of the best threads as voted by the community? Or both? Would votes be registered by clicking on a button on people's profiles or on threads?

ASF is due for a revamp in 2019 and I'm open to these kind of ideas, so please feel free to throw some suggestions at me if it's something you'd like to see.


----------



## barney

Darc Knight said:


> Is there an ASF "Hall of Fame" for great contributors to ASF? I know there's a comedic version of one here, but I mean an actual one recognising great contributors.




Hey DK .... Click on the MEMBERS tab at the top of the page.  Its a tally of "most posts" in order.  As @mcgrath111 mentioned somewhere, a lot of the old high Volume posters are MIA.  

Volume doesn't always mean quality, but I find the volume posters generally leave pearls of wisdom scattered along the way.


----------



## tech/a

Unfortunately Julia Passed a few years ago Barney
Pixel has also gone!


----------



## barney

tech/a said:


> Unfortunately Julia Passed a few years ago Barney
> Pixel has also gone!




Yes unfortunately tech ….. It just shows how much input Julia had, given she hasn't been with us for a while, yet is still the second highest poster on ASF …..

and Posters like Pixel certainly left a legacy of excellent analysis for everyone to learn from.

Sobering thought but life is indeed short.

Lets hope you make it to that 20,000 post mark before you get too old


----------



## Darc Knight

barney said:


> Hey DK .... Click on the MEMBERS tab at the top of the page.  Its a tally of "most posts" in order.  As @mcgrath111 mentioned somewhere, a lot of the old high Volume posters are MIA.
> 
> Volume doesn't always mean quality, but I find the volume posters generally leave pearls of wisdom scattered along the way.
> 
> View attachment 90757




Thanks Barney. I was referring to something like an "honour board" to give recognition to great contributors.


----------



## barney

Darc Knight said:


> Thanks Barney. I was referring to something like an "honour board" to give recognition to great contributors.




Yeah I understand your thoughts with that DK …… and a thoughtful idea, although difficult to adjudicate I imagine. 

Interestingly though, if you cast your eye down the 20 names on that Volume Posters list, it would be hard to leave any off an "Honour Board"  …..  

You have given me an idea though which I'll have a bit of a think about and get back to you


----------



## SirRumpole

Does anyone think that a "Chat Box" feature where members can post random thoughts without being tied to a specific thread would of any use to increase interest in the site ?


----------



## jbocker

SirRumpole said:


> Does anyone think that a "Chat Box" feature where members can post random thoughts without being tied to a specific thread would of any use to increase interest in the site ?



Great Idea. A place to drop random thoughts that don't need a thread title which then is soon down a few pages and forgotten. It could provide a live thread that allows readers to review history of a variety of thoughts. Only issue is that random thought that becomes deserving of a thread because of the responses it generates. Is it possible to extract a thread from the generic chat. Hmmm am I talking myself out of the great idea?.


----------



## Skate

jbocker said:


> Great Idea. A place to drop random thoughts that don't need a thread title which then is soon down a few pages and forgotten. It could provide a live thread that allows readers to review history of a variety of thoughts. Only issue is that random thought that becomes deserving of a thread because of the responses it generates. Is it possible to extract a thread from the generic chat. Hmmm am I talking myself out of the great idea?.




Great Idea @jbocker  A place to drop random thoughts that don't need a thread title

Hmm...

1. A thread to drop trading idea into
2. A thread where you could drop trading topics that you personally find interesting (if it interests you - it will certainly interest others, that's a given)
3. A thread where you could drop hyperlinks to articles related to trading (article you align yourself with & endorse)
4. A thread where you'll feel safe asking questions related to trading without being ridiculed (there are no right or wrong questions)
5. A thread that's not a contest of ideas  - but a thread where you could drop off an idea & feel comfortable in doing so
6. A thread where you could drop your trading mistakes so other may learn from them
7. A thread where you have something to say about trading but you don't want to start another thread.
8. etc, etc, etc,

@jbocker your idea has merit.

*Lets recap*
A place to drop random thoughts sounds inviting - a friendly thread title
I'm the first to agree "drop random thoughts here" is a much better & friendlier title than "DUMP random thoughts here" and a 1,000  times better than "Dump it here"

*Maybe*
We already have a similar thread along the lines of your idea (which is great by the way) maybe we rename the "Dump it here" and use the new thread title to capture your idea.

*New Contest*
Lets start a NEW contest to rename the "Dump it here" thread..

*Prize*
Lets come up with a prize for the member who comes up with best name for the "Dump it here" thread
A prize of value

*Prize Suggestion*
I for one value the kind words of others
I value every like I get

*I've got it - The prize*


You'll get the biggest like ever.

*Request*
@Joe Blow we are going to change my thread title and hopefully members will come up with a new name for the "Dump it here" thread.

Sorry @Joe Blow but I've committed ASF to give away the BIGGEST prize ever - and there would be no bigger prize than a thank you from you.

As Joe has to rename the "Dump it here" thread Joe's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 will declare the winner. (if that's okay with you Joe)

*Enter HERE*
1. Joe my suggestion *"Random Thoughts"* I know it @jbocker idea but I wanted to get in before him (I want the prize - the biggest like ever)

Skate.


----------



## Darc Knight

Skate's words of wisdom? Skate's Dumps? Skate's random thoughts?


----------



## jbocker

Skate said:


> @jbocker your idea has merit.



It was SirRumpoles idea. A Chatbox.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Does anyone think that a "Chat Box" feature where members can post random thoughts without being tied to a specific thread would of any use to increase interest in the site ?



I've considered a chat box before but never implemented the idea out of concern that it would slow forum posting down. Keeping the forum active is a vitally important goal. There is a Random thought thread out there for those who would like to share out-of-context thoughts and ideas. Given that there is a thread for random thoughts, a chat box may be a little redundant. However, if there are strong feeling one way or the other about it, please feel free to voice them.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> I've considered a chat box before but never implemented the idea out of concern that it would slow forum posting down. , please feel free to voice them.




Nothing wrong with a Chat Box that I can see …… 

I'd still prefer to see more Members start their own threads with their personal slant on anything and everything … as in what @Skate has done with his Dumping Thread  …… People are interested in what other people think/say


----------



## Skate

Joe Blow said:


> I've considered a chat box before but never implemented the idea out of concern that it would slow forum posting down. Keeping the forum active is a vitally important goal. There is a Random thought thread out there for those who would like to share out-of-context thoughts and ideas. Given that there is a thread for random thoughts, a chat box may be a little redundant. However, if there are strong feeling one way or the other about it, please feel free to voice them.




*Wasted Vote*
My suggestion/vote for "Dump it here" rename has been wasted..

*Recap *
# Joe my suggestion *"Random Thoughts"* I know it @jbocker idea but I wanted to get in before him (I want the prize - the biggest like ever)

It appears I'm out of the running for the "BIGGEST PRIZE EVER" offered on ASF.

*Note to self*
Use the search feature 

Now I have a better understanding why @Joe Blow incorporated the [search bar] into his site.

Skate.


----------



## Skate

barney said:


> Nothing wrong with a Chat Box that I can see ……
> 
> I'd still prefer to see more Members start their own threads with their personal slant on anything and everything … as in what @Skate has done with his Dumping Thread  …… *People are interested in what other people think/say*




@barney - kind words never go astray & never forgotten, thank you for the thread reference.

*Appreciation*
I appreciate every view expressed on ASF, I don't agree with some but others I take on board & feel wealthier for it.

*Acceptance*
We can all agree to disagree - we can all contest our own ideas but to express those views in a manner that's not unacceptable is not on.

Skate.


----------



## Joe Blow

Skate said:


> *Recap *
> # Joe my suggestion *"Random Thoughts"* I know it @jbocker idea but I wanted to get in before him (I want the prize - the biggest like ever)




The existing Random thought thread has absolutely no focus. It is completely random and any thought, no matter how crazy or odd, can be posted there. Your thread has a trading/investing focus, so perhaps that aspect of it should be incorporated into the thread title to provide a point of difference between it and the other thread.


----------



## Skate

Joe Blow said:


> The existing Random thought thread has absolutely no focus. It is completely random and any thought, no matter how crazy or odd, can be posted there. Your thread has a trading/investing focus, so perhaps that aspect of it should be incorporated into the thread title to provide a point of difference between it and the other thread.




@Joe Blow what a great idea..

*May I have another entry into the renaming of the "Dump it here" thread please..*

# Trading - Help & hints

Skate.


----------



## SirRumpole

The advantage of a Chat Box that I can see is that it's always visible and available.

Threads can be hard to find and a lot may not know that it even existed if it gets buried under other threads.

Maybe if it was a "Sticky" in a conspicuous place it may serve the same purpose.


----------



## Joe Blow

Skate said:


> @Joe Blow what a great idea..
> 
> *May I have another entry into the renaming of the "Dump it here" thread please..*
> 
> # Trading - Help & hints




Trading help and hints sounds fine. So does Random thoughts on trading or perhaps even Inspirational trading thoughts and ideas. The perfect thread title will come to you if you let the possibilities roll around in your head long enough.


----------



## tech/a

Building Greatness.----by Skate


----------



## Skate

Skate said:


> Great Idea @jbocker  A place to drop random thoughts that don't need a thread title
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 1. A thread to drop trading idea into
> 2. A thread where you could drop trading topics that you personally find interesting (if it interests you - it will certainly interest others, that's a given)
> 3. A thread where you could drop hyperlinks to articles related to trading (article you align yourself with & endorse)
> 4. A thread where you'll feel safe asking questions related to trading without being ridiculed (there are no right or wrong questions)
> 5. A thread that's not a contest of ideas  - but a thread where you could drop off an idea & feel comfortable in doing so
> 6. A thread where you could drop your trading mistakes so other may learn from them
> 7. A thread where you have something to say about trading but you don't want to start another thread.
> 8. etc, etc, etc,
> 
> @jbocker your idea has merit.
> 
> *Lets recap*
> A place to drop random thoughts sounds inviting - a friendly thread title
> I'm the first to agree "drop random thoughts here" is a much better & friendlier title than "DUMP random thoughts here" and a 1,000  times better than "Dump it here"
> 
> *Maybe*
> We already have a similar thread along the lines of your idea (which is great by the way) maybe we rename the "Dump it here" and use the new thread title to capture your idea.
> 
> *New Contest*
> Lets start a NEW contest to rename the "Dump it here" thread..
> 
> *Prize*
> Lets come up with a prize for the member who comes up with best name for the "Dump it here" thread
> A prize of value
> 
> *Prize Suggestion*
> I for one value the kind words of others
> I value every like I get
> 
> *I've got it - The prize*
> View attachment 90853
> 
> You'll get the biggest like ever.
> 
> *Request*
> @Joe Blow we are going to change my thread title and hopefully members will come up with a new name for the "Dump it here" thread.
> 
> Sorry @Joe Blow but I've committed ASF to give away the BIGGEST prize ever - and there would be no bigger prize than a thank you from you.
> 
> As Joe has to rename the "Dump it here" thread Joe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will declare the winner. (if that's okay with you Joe)
> 
> *Enter HERE*
> 1. Joe my suggestion *"Random Thoughts"* I know it @jbocker idea but I wanted to get in before him (I want the prize - the biggest like ever)
> 
> Skate.





Joe Blow said:


> Trading help and hints sounds fine. So does Random thoughts on trading or perhaps even *Inspirational trading thoughts and ideas*. The perfect thread title will come to you if you let the possibilities roll around in your head long enough.




@Joe Blow are you after the BIGGEST prize ever offered on ASF ?
#1. Inspirational trading thoughts and ideas.

I like it - but your like will decide the winner not mine..

Skate.


----------



## Skate

tech/a said:


> Building Greatness.----by Skate



@tech/a it sounds too much like a book title & "self praise is no recommendation"

My Book - that's out of publication at the moment.



I have removed my name from the cover of the book for anonymity

Skate.


----------



## Wyatt

What about "Skate's investment philosophy lounge"

or "ASF investment philosophy lounge" although that title seems somewhat familiar


----------



## Joe Blow

Skate said:


> I like it - but your like will decide the winner not mine..




One of my great flaws is my indecisiveness. I have a great deal of trouble making decisions. This is what has gotten me into hot water over the General Chat forum and with allowing political views that may have been a little too far from the mainstream. I hesitate, think about it, hesitate again, then think about it some more; often much later, sometimes weeks or months later. Then people sometimes get angry because it looks like I'm disinterested or don't care. I do, but I'm usually still thinking.

I tell you, it's a curse.


----------



## SirRumpole

The only cure for indecision is action, or not.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> The only cure for indecision is action, or not.




Let me think about that.


----------



## greggles

Skate said:


> *New Contest*
> Lets start a NEW contest to rename the "Dump it here" thread..




Nuggets of trading wisdom.

Everyone likes nuggets.


----------



## tech/a

“Not so common knowledge”


----------



## tech/a

Head rush

Fast forward


----------



## tech/a

“A thread of knowledge.”


----------



## Skate

tech/a said:


> “A thread of knowledge.”




@tech/a there have been some great suggestions so far - I'm convinced if we get the title correct - members will be tempted to click to open & have a look.

*Last 5 years*
I've thought about the gems you have dropped over the last 5 years - I was going to hunt them down & re-post them.

*On reflection*
On reflection, members like posts to be current & on point and that is the very reason I reached out to.

*Integrity*
When you post members listen & so they should..

Skate.


----------



## barney

Skate said:


> @Joe Blow what a great idea..
> 
> *May I have another entry into the renaming of the "Dump it here" thread please..*
> 
> # Trading - Help & hints
> 
> Skate.




Lol … I actually like the word DUMP Skate … call me weird … Its percussive and adds some mystery

How about ….

*"Trading tips - Dump them here at the Skate Park" *….


----------



## Joe Blow

There is a secret to thread titles. If we want the knowledge in the Dump it Here thread to be available to all people and not just ASF members then the thread title needs to contain keywords that people seeking out this information might type into Google. 

As an example, this thread always gets a lot of traffic this time of year because the thread title is *exactly* what people type into Google after they wake up the morning following their work Christmas party. You can see the Google search results here and the thread here at ASF is in the #1 spot.

So when constructing thread titles, ask yourself what would people be typing into Google to find this information? The answer to that question should be your thread title.


----------



## Darc Knight

Taking Joe Blows advice perhaps thread should be called Miranda Kerr topless 

I'll let you delete that Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

Darc Knight said:


> Taking Joe Blows advice perhaps thread should be called Miranda Kerr topless
> 
> I'll let you delete that Joe.




Let me tell you a funny story about ASF's biggest traffic day ever.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> Let me tell you a funny story about ASF's biggest traffic day ever.




LOL ….. Wow … doesn't that give me some ideas …….

On a side note …. come back @Trembling Hand  … you and @minwa would be able to create some seriously interesting conversations


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> Let me tell you a funny story about ASF's biggest traffic day ever.




LOL ….. Wow … doesn't that give me some ideas …….

On a side note …. come back @Trembling Hand and have a chat to @minwa  …. what a great conversation that would be


----------



## Darc Knight

That's just given me an idea; do Google bots pick up signatures? If so, using a "most searched for phrase" in signatures should put ASF high on any search result. Let's try it.


----------



## minwa

barney said:


> LOL ….. Wow … doesn't that give me some ideas …….
> 
> On a side note …. come back @Trembling Hand and have a chat to @minwa  …. what a great conversation that would be




Heh, we've had lunch together some time ago. I suspect he is busy having fun some bushes or some off trail.


----------



## Joe Blow

Darc Knight said:


> That's just given me an idea; do Google bots pick up signatures? If so, using a "most searched for phrase" in signatures should put ASF high on any search result. Let's try it.




The Google bots used to be able to spider the signatures, but not any more. This new (post December 2016) software has a setting that disables signatures for unregistered visitors and I decided to enable it. Google can only read what the unregistered visitor can see, so Google can't see signatures any more.

However, if you take a unique fragment of text from a forum post and search for that in Google, it will probably come up, especially if you put quote marks around it.


----------



## Darc Knight

OK, need more thought perhaps.


----------



## barney

minwa said:


> Heh, we've had lunch together some time ago. I suspect he is busy having fun some bushes or some off trail.




Now I'm really jealous …….   Never met the "T" man personally, but he can tell you a story of how he helped me a few years back if you catch up with him again ….. His kick start has now been multiplied many times over but I'm light years away from where you and he are at ….. very grateful however!


----------



## Darc Knight

An actual dump thread, not the same as Skate's pearls of wisdom thread, but a thread where off topic posts can taken to, to prevent threads from containing too much OT banter.

P.S. I actually enjoy most of the banter so pls don't let this discourage you all


----------



## Darc Knight

When people post videos is it possible to just add a summary. People can  then choose to watch it to get the details if they choose.


----------



## Joe Blow

Skate said:


> I like it - but your like will decide the winner not mine..




Skate, I'm sorry but I've let you down. I've been unable to reach a satisfying decision due to the eclectic nature of the Dump it Here thread. I don't want to make a poor choice and that is my concern at this point. 

Any further suggestions from the community?


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> Skate, I'm sorry but I've let you down. I've been unable to reach a satisfying decision due to the eclectic nature of the Dump it Here thread. I don't want to make a poor choice and that is my concern at this point.
> 
> Any further suggestions from the community?




I think the "Dump it Here" thread should be called ….. wait for it … the "Dump it Here" thread

If it 'aint broke etc etc ….. I like the name … it suits  … Where do I pick up my prize!


----------



## explod

Jeezz, I like "The Dump it Here" very much. Have been busy of late but when time permits I intend to give in depth thought and hopefully some answers to a number of questions raised


----------



## Skate

Joe Blow said:


> Skate, I'm sorry but I've let you down. I've been unable to reach a satisfying decision due to the eclectic nature of the Dump it Here thread. I don't want to make a poor choice and that is my concern at this point.
> 
> Any further suggestions from the community?




Joe, you have not let me down at all. I thought the thread title was the issue for the lack of traction - but I believe now its the content that others find little to no value.

I have my views relating to trading & I expected others would have a differing view & rightly so. Every member who have posted in the 'Dump it here' thread has done so in the spirit of the thread & there has been some outstanding posts made.



barney said:


> If it 'aint broke etc etc ….. I like the name … it suits … Where do I pick up my prize!




barney nailed it.



explod said:


> Jeezz, I like "The Dump it Here" very much. Have been busy of late but when time permits I intend to give in depth thought and hopefully some answers to a number of questions raised




confirmed it.

Joe, no rename is required.

Skate.


----------



## Joe Blow

Skate said:


> Joe, you have not let me down at all. I thought the thread title was the issue for the lack of traction - but I believe now its the content that others find little to no value.
> 
> I have my views relating to trading & I expected others would have a differing view & rightly so. Every member who have posted in the 'Dump it here' thread has done so in the spirit of the thread & there has been some outstanding posts made.




I think you're wrong about the content. I think that others have found a lot of value in it, myself included. I think the issue of a lack of traction is symptomatic of a wider problem and that is that many people are simply reluctant to post and contribute. The vast majority of people who visit ASF only come to read the content of the minority who post. There are people who have been ASF members for more than ten years and who visit regularly but have never made even one post.

I've observed, I've asked, I've pondered and I still don't have any answers or ideas about how to go about solving that problem. It remains one of life's great mysteries. All I can do is to encourage those who do post to continue to do so. If there are enough of you, somehow it will all be OK.


----------



## Zaxon

At the end of some pages is a button:


It's current functionality is to potentially take you up the page to the first unread post with a 'New' tag.

However, what it doesn't do is to take you to your *actual *last unread post, unless it happens to be on the current page.  Should you have 5 unread posts on a thread, and post 5 spills over onto a new page.  This button should take you back to the previous page to show you your first unread post. Right now, it doesn't do that.

Related to this, the "New" tag disappears when you switch to another page too.  So if you need to manually go back a page to see unread posts, the New tag clears when you do so, and you're left guessing what might be new.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> At the end of some pages is a button:
> View attachment 92334
> 
> It's current functionality is to potentially take you up the page to the first unread post with a 'New' tag.
> 
> However, what it doesn't do is to take you to your *actual *last unread post, unless it happens to be on the current page.  Should you have 5 unread posts on a thread, and post 5 spills over onto a new page.  This button should take you back to the previous page to show you your first unread post. Right now, it doesn't do that.
> 
> Related to this, the "New" tag disappears when you switch to another page too.  So if you need to manually go back a page to see unread posts, the New tag clears when you do so, and you're left guessing what might be new.




Hi Zaxon,

I just want to clarify. Are you saying that the "Go to First Unread" button takes you to the last page of posts in a thread rather than the last unread post in circumstances where there is more than one page with unread or "New" posts? I just checked the functionality and it seems to be working for me (i.e. it takes me to the first post with a "New" tag).

I just want to make sure I understand the issue before trying to figure out how to resolve it.


----------



## Zaxon

I'll include my entire sequence, in case that's important:
1) Hit the [New Posts] button.  This takes me to a screen called "New Posts and Threads"
2) Click on the time under the Last Post column. This takes you to the last post.
3) Press the [Go to First Unread] button.  The URL for that button always seems to be somewhere on the current page, regardless of whether there are previously unread messages on previous pages.

I just did a test by clicking into the final page of a thread I've never read anything on before. The link for that button was page 8, the current page.  I guess I'd be expecting it to take me to message #1, page 1, since they're all unread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> I'll include my entire sequence, in case that's important:
> 1) Hit the [New Posts] button.  This takes me to a screen called "New Posts and Threads"
> 2) Click on the time under the Last Post column. This takes you to the last post.
> 3) Press the [Go to First Unread] button.  The URL for that button always seems to be somewhere on the current page, regardless of whether there are previously unread messages on previous pages.
> 
> I just did a test by clicking into the final page of a thread I've never read anything on before. The link for that button was page 8, the current page.  I guess I'd be expecting it to take me to message #1, page 1, since they're all unread.




When you click on the time in the "Last Post" column (step 2) you immediately go to the last post in that thread. As a result, the forum software thinks you have now read the entire thread. At this point the "Go to First Unread" button serves no purpose as the software thinks that there are no unread posts in that thread.

If you click on the thread title instead of the time in the "Last Post" column, it should immediately take you to the first unread post in that thread, whether it is the first post (if you've never read that thread) or one that is more recent (if you have read some of the posts in that thread).

Can you click on a few thread titles and see if that takes you to the first post with a "New" tag in that thread.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> When you click on the time in the "Last Post" column (step 2) you immediately go to the last post in that thread.




I see!  I was sending it the wrong message.



Joe Blow said:


> Can you click on a few thread titles and see if that takes you to the first post with a "New" tag in that thread.




Well that works perfectly!  Thanks for solving my clicking conundrum.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> Well that works perfectly!  Thanks for solving my clicking conundrum.




No problem. Always happy to assist.


----------



## Zaxon

At the top of the screen is a [NEW POSTS] button.  It points to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/posts .  However, once clicked on, it returns essentially a snapshot in time, redirecting to a URL such as https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/14066377/posts

From the user's POV, they click on the New Posts button.  Do some reading.  Leave the computer.  Wash the dishes.  Come back to the computer and press F5 to refresh the browser, assuming that because they're at the New Post screen, a refresh should act the same as clicking on the button.  Except it doesn't.  It just redisplays the previous snapshot.

My suggestion is that the URL be rewritten back to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/posts , so that a browser fresh shows "fresh" new posts.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> At the top of the screen is a [NEW POSTS] button.  It points to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/posts .  However, once clicked on, it returns essentially a snapshot in time, redirecting to a URL such as https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/14066377/posts
> 
> From the user's POV, they click on the New Posts button.  Do some reading.  Leave the computer.  Wash the dishes.  Come back to the computer and press F5 to refresh the browser, assuming that because they're at the New Post screen, a refresh should act the same as clicking on the button.  Except it doesn't.  It just redisplays the previous snapshot.
> 
> My suggestion is that the URL be rewritten back to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/find-new/posts , so that a browser fresh shows "fresh" new posts.




Hi Zaxon, this will only occur if you click F5 to refresh your browser. If you click "New Posts" again an updated set of results will be displayed.

I appreciate the suggestion and will look into whether this can be changed by simply adjusting the settings but I suspect that this is hard coded into the core software, although I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> I appreciate the suggestion and will look into whether this can be changed by simply adjusting the settings but I suspect that this is hard coded into the core software, although I may be wrong about that.



Thanks.  Let me know what you find.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> Thanks.  Let me know what you find.




I have checked at the support forums and this feature is working as designed. The number is simply an incremental count of the number of searches performed here at ASF and the reason it works this way is so that those who are working their way through several pages of posts from a search can use that URL as a reference point so a new search doesn't have to be performed until it is necessary or desirable to do so.

What I would suggest is just to get into the habit of clicking the "New Posts" button if you would like to update the search with new posts each time. If you find yourself at the bottom of the page, just click the green "Up" arrow located over on the right and it will zoom you up to the top again very quickly.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> the reason it works this way is so that those who are working their way through several pages of posts from a search can use that URL as a reference point so a new search doesn't have to be performed until it is necessary or desirable to do so.




That makes sense.  I guess if you're wading through several pages, you need it to be a snapshot.  OK.  Thanks for doing the research.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> That makes sense.  I guess if you're wading through several pages, you need it to be a snapshot.  OK.  Thanks for doing the research.




No problem. Another interesting piece of trivia is that only the person searching can use that URL to view the results of that particular search. If you shared the URL and I clicked on it, it would just perform a brand new search.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> Another interesting piece of trivia is that only the person searching can use that URL to view the results of that particular search. If you shared the URL and I clicked on it, it would just perform a brand new search.




Interesting. If we assume it's essentially an ID to a snapshot recorded in the database, it's curious that it wouldn't work for someone else.  It must compare the user ID of the original creator against the person viewing it and redirect you if you're not that person.

I just clicked on that link and the URL I got is the same as the one I posted. They seem to be saved for quite a while then.


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> But if we assume it's essentially an ID to a snapshot recorded in the database, it's curious that it wouldn't work for someone else.  I just clicked on that link and the URL I got is the same as the one I posted. They seem to be saved for quite a while then.




Apparently searches are cached for 24 hours. I just clicked on your original link and it performed a brand new "New Posts" search for me.


----------



## jjbinks

1)I think having 7 pinned threads on the beginner page is too much. (New threads get hidden to a certain extent because of the pinned threads)
I would suggest we have 3 pinned threads 1)the introduction thread 2)FAQ a 3)Useful links for beginners -  with links to other pinned threads on the first post. 

2)I think general discussion should not be on front page. I feel front page space gets taken up by discussion of politics etc. rather than interesting new trading related posts which is what I am more interested in and what I think the front page should include.


----------



## Joe Blow

jjbinks said:


> 1)I think having 7 pinned threads on the beginner page is too much. (New threads get hidden to a certain extent because of the pinned threads)
> I would suggest we have 3 pinned threads 1)the introduction thread 2)FAQ a 3)Useful links for beginners -  with links to other pinned threads on the first post.
> 
> 2)I think general discussion should not be on front page. I feel front page space gets taken up by discussion of politics etc. rather than interesting new trading related posts which is what I am more interested in and what I think the front page should include.




Thanks for the suggestions jj. I appreciate the feedback.

I think you're right about the number of pinned thread in the Beginner's Lounge forum. I'll take a look and tidy it up a little.

Regarding the front page, this has seen some custom coding and it's not currently easy to exclude forums from the Recent Posts section. ASF will be undergoing a website redesign in the next few months so I will apply that suggestion to the new front page. I expect the new design will be introduced by September and I'll be starting a new thread soon asking for suggestions and feedback.


----------



## Zaxon

Joe Blow said:


> I expect the new design will be introduced by September and I'll be starting a new thread soon asking for suggestions and feedback.



Are you changing forum software, or just the theme/design?


----------



## Joe Blow

Zaxon said:


> Are you changing forum software, or just the theme/design?




Upgrading from 1.x to 2.x of the same forum software and tweaking the design.


----------



## finicky

I might be alone - actually, I just looked around and I am - but I think the 10 posts 'allowance' under 'Recent Posts' is grossly inadequate to a degree that I am nonplussed as to why it was so designed. I am used to pages and pages of 'recent posts' on other sites that I can riffle back through to check out anything of interest. Its on the home page; to my mind that's where you or any visitor wants quick access to what has been going on over the past week at least. As it is, a post gets shunted off the recent posts list into the ether in a thrice only to be see daylight again if a targeting seeker goes to the relevant specific sub-forum. Some posters (me) might think that their posts are being ignored when actually they might never have been seen!


----------



## Smurf1976

finicky said:


> I might be alone - actually, I just looked around and I am - but I think the 10 posts 'allowance' under 'Recent Posts' is grossly inadequate



I can get pages and pages of them.

Click on "what's new" then it should have a box marked "view more..." at the end of the list. Clicking on that box does what the words suggest and opens up lots more.


----------



## finicky

Pretty sure I tried that but I will follow your recipe and see how I go.
Even if that works the flaw remains. If I, with my I.Q, cough, cannot work out how to find reams of recent posts how would you expect someone unfamiliar, like a visitor or newbie to work it out? I rest my case.


----------



## Joe Blow

finicky said:


> I might be alone - actually, I just looked around and I am - but I think the 10 posts 'allowance' under 'Recent Posts' is grossly inadequate to a degree that I am nonplussed as to why it was so designed.




I've increased the default amount to 20, so it looks a little more impressive at first sight. But as Smurf suggested, just click "View more" and it switches to a paginated version where you can go back page by page through the most recently updated 2,000 threads.


----------



## finicky

Yes, so tried @Smurf1976 method and yes, I had tried it before and I rejected it as incomplete, you know why? - Because it has a tiny little thing that I hadn't spotted before that says 'show only unread' and that is apparently the default position. So unless you 'uncheck' that you'll only find an incomplete list of recent posts there. So I only just worked that out, after much time trying and with smurf's prompt, so how's that going to work for a casual visitor or a numbnut?


----------



## Joe Blow

finicky said:


> Yes, so tried @Smurf1976 method and yes, I had tried it before and I rejected it as incomplete, you know why? - Because it has a tiny little thing that I hadn't spotted before that says 'show only unread' and that is apparently the default position. So unless you 'uncheck' that you'll only find an incomplete list of recent posts there. So I only just worked that out, after much time trying and with smurf's prompt, so how's that going to work for a casual visitor or a numbnut?




Well, when you click "What's New" it just defaults to a list of the most recently updated threads, read or unread. So you have them all there.




If you click the "New Posts" tab on the "What's New" page it gives you a list of threads that contain unread posts by default, but as you mentioned you can click the "Unread" filter off if you like. Some people like seeing only threads that contain unread posts, some like to see them all. You can have either one or the other but you have to do things slightly differently.

Just get used to doing things the way that get you the search results you want.


----------



## finicky

"Just get used to doing things the way that get you the results you want"
Well I will but I warrant a lot of visitors won't


----------



## Joe Blow

finicky said:


> "Just get used to doing things the way that get you the results you want"
> Well I will but I warrant a lot of visitors won't




No system is perfect, and everyone has different preferences, so there is no one size fits all solution. I'm happy to make changes to make things easier for people but I have to work within the constraints of the software itself.

How would you like to see New Posts organised?


----------



## finicky

No, it's ok mate, I can work it now. I still think my primitive perception is how a lot will experience it. A whole page for 'paginated'  latest posts is my impossible dream but accept that it might not suit others and that the skin or whatever it is might not cater for it anyway. I don't care now, I've vented my beef, thanks for responding.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

Personally, I'd like to see a "Ban yourself" for a chosen time period option. Just to circumvent my own addiction. (I'm guessing a few other Members here wouldn't mind that lol).


----------



## Miner

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a "Ban yourself" for a chosen time period option. Just to circumvent my own addiction. (I'm guessing a few other Members here wouldn't mind that lol).



Ban yourself?
How can a drunk stop the temptation another peg promising that will be the last peg 😊 😃 😀


----------



## divs4ever

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a "Ban yourself" for a chosen time period option. Just to circumvent my own addiction. (I'm guessing a few other Members here wouldn't mind that lol).



WOW you must be on a great internet  plan ,  my ISP has a self-limiting  system  called ( the lack of ) speed , too many posts ( and the waiting for them to happen ) and i doze off to sleep for a while


----------



## Joe Blow

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a "Ban yourself" for a chosen time period option. Just to circumvent my own addiction. (I'm guessing a few other Members here wouldn't mind that lol).




I can do this for people on request if they want. But as addictions go, it's not a particularly unhealthy one. So just keep posting instead.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

Joe Blow said:


> I can do this for people on request if they want. But as addictions go, it's not a particularly unhealthy one. So just keep posting instead.



Thanks. Time for me to take a break please. Many thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> Thanks. Time for me to take a break please. Many thanks.




How long of a break do you want?


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

Joe Blow said:


> How long of a break do you want?



A month please? Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> A month please? Thanks.




Done. See you in a month.


----------



## Telamelo

Hey @joe I'd like to be able to see/view more than the first page of topic threads - why not have a next or previous button to allow us to scroll/see previous page of topic threads/conversations (say for the past 3 day's as an example)

At the moment, I can only see/read the 10 most recent posts on home page.

Thanks tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> A month please? Thanks.



He could have put a tip in the June comp, and , like the Fairfield Lotto winner, returned just in time and found he's a winner


----------



## Joe Blow

Telamelo said:


> Hey @joe I'd like to be able to see/view more than the first page of topic threads - why not have a next or previous button to allow us to scroll/see previous page of topic threads/conversations (say for the past 3 day's as an example)
> 
> At the moment, I can only see/read the 10 most recent posts on home page.
> 
> Thanks tela




I have added some pagination to the Recent Posts widgets. Is that what you were after?


----------



## qldfrog

while we are at it
if you do a search for a word in Title:
"Food" f.e., the results appear but you get pages before finding the "Food scarity" thread
Yet this is the most recent and 99% of the time, if i do search for a thread by name, i want to find the most recent one..otherwise, i would not remember the title name..
Maybe I have too short a brain...


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> while we are at it
> if you do a search for a word in Title:
> "Food" f.e., the results appear but you get pages before finding the "Food scarity" thread
> Yet this is the most recent and 99% of the time, if i do search for a thread by name, i want to find the most recent one..otherwise, i would not remember the title name..
> Maybe I have too short a brain...




Try it again now. I have enabled an option that adds a bias towards newer content.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> Try it again now. I have enabled an option that adds a bias towards newer content.



Much better. Many thanks


----------



## peter2

@Joe Blow     Reported *rmngavin* for probable phishing links. Don't click the links.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

peter2 said:


> @Joe Blow     Reported *rmngavin* for probable phishing links. Don't click the links.



Me too.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

User banned and posts removed.


----------

